# AoC Unlust



## Raistus (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen, zuerst eine Anmerkung : Das soll kein flame threat werden!

So das wäre geklärt nun der eigentliche Inhalt des Posts.

Ich habe keinen Spaß an AoC und ich kann es mir nicht erklären. 
Das Spiel sieht für ein MMO hervorragend aus, mein Rechner ist auch ausreichend dafür, das Gameplay ist innovativ und trotzdem nicht schwer zu handeln.
Q´s, Instanzen, nette Zonen, viele Spieler die meisten sogar zuvorkommend und nett und trotzdem ... ich logge mich nicht ein, ich habe einfach keine Lust.
Ich versteh es einfach nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Frage ist eingentlich nur ob es anderen auch so geht, und ob die evtl. eine Erklärung dafür gefunden haben was dem Spiel fehlt. 
Wieso macht es nicht so gottverdammt süchtig wie WoW ? Nicht das ich das wirklich will, ich werde nie mehr soviel Zeit in ein Spiel stecken, aber wenn ich schonmal frei habe und nichts zu tun und mich trotzdem nicht einlogge und n bissal level, ne neue Gegend anschaue, in ne schöne Ini gehe... ich kapiers nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisblut83 (1. Juli 2008)

Kann dir nur zustimmen, geht mir genauso. Ich habe z.Z kein i-net zuhause ( Anbieterwechsel ) und vermisse das Game nicht eine Sekunde.

Trotz der Punkte die du schon aufgelistet hast.

Ich denke, das man einfach zu schnell lvl`t und die noch in vielzahl vorhandenen Bugs ergeben das Übrige.

Cheers


----------



## Eisblut83 (1. Juli 2008)

Kann dir nur zustimmen, geht mir genauso. Ich habe z.Z kein i-net zuhause ( Anbieterwechsel ) und vermisse das Game nicht eine Sekunde.

Trotz der Punkte die du schon aufgelistet hast.

Ich denke, das man einfach zu schnell lvl`t und die noch in vielzahl vorhandenen Bugs ergeben das Übrige.

Cheers


----------



## Reichhaltiges-Buffet (1. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sagen, das liegt daran, dass draussen über 30 Grad heisses Wetter herrscht ^^ bei solchen Temperaturen, habe ich auch kaum Bock zum zocken.


----------



## Starblaster (1. Juli 2008)

Mir gehts exakt genauso.  Und mir geht es wie dir, mir fehlt ein wenig die Erklärung.. vielleicht fehlen einem die netten Gimmicks, Anspielungen und Humor aus WoW aber so wie es aussieht werde ich AoC  auch nicht weiterspielen.


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

als ich das angetestet habe war es bei mir genauso habe beschlossen einfach ein paar Monate zu warten und dann nochmal zu gucken


----------



## Glaucos (1. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube die antwort hast du schon geschrieben. Ich kannes zwischen deinen Zeilen verstehen dass du mal WoW süchtiger warst oder? D.h. du bist es nicht mehr. Ich denke wenn man die "Sucht" schon überwunden hat dann wird man Immun gegen "ähnliche" suchtgefahren und die sucht die AoC verursachen würde, wäre in Grunde genommen nicht von eine andere Natur als die von WoW. Kann sein dass du zu Zeit eine MMO Pause brauchst. Versuche es mit 2-3 Wochen und danach kannst du es richtig erkennen und hey.... es ist Sommer mann :-) ... die Zeit ist echt dafür gedacht um eher drausen zu sein als an die Glotze zu hängen ;D.

My 2 Cents,
Glaucos


----------



## Eisblut83 (1. Juli 2008)

Starblaster schrieb:


> Mir gehts exakt genauso.  Und mir geht es wie dir, mir fehlt ein wenig die Erklärung.. vielleicht fehlen einem die netten Gimmicks, Anspielungen und Humor aus WoW aber so wie es aussieht werde ich AoC  auch nicht weiterspielen.




ich wohl auch nicht, werde es in ein paar Monaten weiterspielen wenn das game n bissle gereift ist.


----------



## tomriddle (1. Juli 2008)

geht mir auch so bei liegt es aber daran das ich leveln aus Prinzip schon net ab kann und mir immo bei dem guten Wetter nicht sicher bin ob sich der Zeitaufwand lohnen würde.
Denn was bringt es mich auf lv 80 wenn ich nüuschts machen kann bzw.  ich dank Funcopm nicht weiß ob ich das Spiel auch in 2 Monaten noch spielen werde^^.
Seh es immo so, den Sommer bissel genießen und im Winter wenn AoC ma da ist wo es hin sollte können wir wieder daddeln ^^


----------



## Earthfury (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

"tja...das erste mal vergisst man halt nicht."   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Theoretisch kanns ja am Wetter liegen, immerhin wirds Sommer. Da sollten dann andere Interessen in den Vordergrund treten.

Zum anderen Besteht auch die Möglichkeit, Achtung Hörensagen!:
Das es normal ist, nach nem Intensiven Spielerlebnis wie z.B. in Deinem Fall mit WoW, das die "Sucht" nichtmehr so ausgeprägt ist. Soll wohl so sein bei nem MMORPG. 

Ich kann mich da aber auch nur anschliessen. Nach 3,5 Jahren WoW, fehlt mir etwas die Motivation, mich bei AoC einzuloggen.

Für mich ziehe ich da den Rückschluss, dass AoC nicht so ganz meine Erwartungen erfüllt wie bis zuletzt gehofft. Daher weniger Interesse, da mach ich lieber was anderes.

LG


----------



## zewa (1. Juli 2008)

geht mir so ähnlich mit rinderleber. ich hab einfach keine lust auf rinderleber. ich kanne s mir nicht erklären, schweineschnitzel find ich super, könnt ich jeden tag essen.
wieso ist das so. geht es anderen vielelicht auch so?

gut, ich könnt jetzt sagen, rinderleber mag ich einfach nicht, aber wieso? ich verteh es einfach nicht.


----------



## Lizard King (1. Juli 2008)

Raistus schrieb:


> ich logge mich nicht ein, ich habe einfach keine Lust.
> Ich versteh es einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ging es mir auch, vielleicht ne Stunde am Stück gepielt und schon keinen Bock mehr gehabt, ausgeloggt. so ging das paar Tage bis ich dann auch keinen Bock mehr hatte mich mit dem Spiel und den hunderten von MB an Patches rumzuquälen.

DEM SPIEL FEHLT DIE SEELE! und die Fertigstellung ^^


----------



## Deadlord 2 (1. Juli 2008)

Es liegt daran,das es einfach nicht dein Spiel ist.Was nütz dir schöne Grafik ,wenn du die raue Welt nicht magst.Ist halt so gefällt einen die Welt eines MMOs nicht loggt man sich ziemlich schnell wieder aus. War bei mir bei HDRO auch nicht anders,die Welt ist mir einfach "zu lieb".


----------



## OldboyX (1. Juli 2008)

WoW macht deshalb süchtig, weil es klarerweise die levelSpirale durch eine Itemspirale fortgesetzt wird wenn man das höchstlevel erreicht hat.

HDRO macht das kaum und bei AoC fehlt wohl der Content nachdem man die Maximalstufe erreicht hat.

Und entgegen der gängigen Foren-whine Meinung ist das schlechteste und unattraktivste Spiel genau dieses, in dem man (schnell) alles erreicht und alles gesehen hat. Dann nämlich hört man mit Sicherheit auf oder spielt nur noch wegen der "sozialen Komponente", wobei es lächerlich ist dafür Geld auszugeben wenn es zig gratis Chatmöglichkeiten gibt. In WoW können das die wenigsten von sich behaupten und deshalb ist es so fesselnd. 

Wo es was zu erreichen gibt, das auch erstrebenswert erscheint, da hat man Lust mitzumachen. Gibt es nix zu erreichen oder bringt das Erreichbare nix (keine Charakterverbesserung, keinen "style", keinen Ruf, kein irgendwas) dann wird das doch sehr pragmatisch orientierte Wesen Mensch dieser Beschäftigung in der Regel nicht nachgehen.


----------



## Egnehdrol (1. Juli 2008)

Das ist mal eine gute Frage da es mir an manchen Tagen genauso geht.
Ich mag AoC wirklich und es macht mir auch spaß aber der "Suchtfaktor" wie auch ich ihn in WoW erlebt habe will sich hier nicht einstellen.

Früher habe ich auch jede freie Minute in WoW investiert ich konnte nicht anders auch wenn ich mir manchmal selbst gesagt habe "Mensch junge da haste aber mal wieder übertrieben mit WoW zocken."

In AoC habe ich das überhaupt nicht, gestern z.B. habe ich kurz eine Kündigung geschrieben und Ausgedruckt dann noch ein wenig PES2008 gespielt und Stargate geschaut und dann hab ich mich in AoC eingelogt.

Früher wäre das anders abgelaufen, ich komm heim und log mich WoW ein um mich um alles mögliche zu kümmern, das letzte mal hab ich kurz vor Feierabend in der Arbeit daran gedacht das ich noch eine Versicherung kündigen wollte was mir natürlich erst am nächsten Tag in der Arbeit wieder in den Sinn kommt.
Stargate wäre im TV eventuell auch gelaufen aber mitbekommen hätte ich nichts.

Und bei mir ist es das selbe wie beim TE ich habe keine Erklärung warum das so ist ?

Eventuell ist das ja mit einem Reifprozess zu erklären. Ich habe viel Zeit und Liebe in WoW gesteckt aber als ich dann nach 2,5 Jahren WoW gekündigt habe war im Endefekt alle aufgebrachte Lieben und Zeit für den Po.
Nach einer solchen Erfahrung kann ich mir gut vorstellen das man innerlich ohne es sich wirklich erklären zu können etwas mehr Abstand zu Virtuellen Realität bekommt.

Obs stimmt werde ich bestimmt nie erfahren aber eventuell ist das ja ein Ansatz das ganze halbwegs erklärbar zu machen.

Gruß

der Egneh


----------



## Kwingdor (1. Juli 2008)

So... eins mal vorweg... es gibt keine Suchtspirale bei AoC, wie es bei WoW der Fall ist. Hier tritt die Sucht als etwas komplett andres auf.

Warum war Diablo 2 wohl so erfolgreich...? Nicht wegen des innovativen Gameplays oder sonstwas... nein... man hatte immer das Gefühl gleich noch ein besseres Item zu bekommen. Das muss nicht mal bewusst ablaufen, das geht oft unterbewusst weiter. Das gleiche System macht sich WoW zunutze.

Und wer sich mal auf so eine Spirale eingelassen hat... und eventuell auch wieder daraus hervorkam... wird sich denke ich mit andren 'Spiralen' nicht mal so leicht tun. Wieso? Weil der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kommt aus WoW und hofft etwas ähnliches zu finden... aber es ist nur im Grundprinzip an WoW gelehnt... das wars schon. Alles andere nimmt - zumindest momentan - komplett andere Wege. Allein das Kampfsystem ala City of Heroes ist ein Hinweis darauf.

Was schon einige Vorposter sagten ist natürlich auch nicht ohne: wirds warm und schön, ziehts den Menschen instinktiv nach draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Somit geht einem eher noch die Lust an indoor-Aktivitäten verloren... man will eher mal in nen Pool springen und dergleichen. Ist ja auch ganz natürlich *g*

Letzteres ist dieser Lust-Verlust... hat man etwas zu exzessiv betrieben... kann der genaue Umkehrsprung kommen und statt Freude nur noch Langeweile verbreiten. Das Maß ist das Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthfury (1. Juli 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> WoW macht deshalb süchtig, weil es klarerweise die levelSpirale durch eine Itemspirale fortgesetzt wird wenn man das höchstlevel erreicht hat.



Du Sprichst da wahrscheinlich einen der Hauptgründe für De-/Motivation an.

Das zu "erreichende" in einem MMO ist für viele ziemlich Ausschlaggebend. Bei AoC habe ich das nicht gesehen. Die "Itemspirale" greift überhaupt nicht bei AoC, was aber auch beabsichtigt war, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, als Aussage vom Entwickler. Dazu kommt, das die Eintönigkeit im Equipment bereich abstossend wirkt, da kaum bis garkeine äusseren Veränderungen stattfinden.

LG


----------



## yilmo (1. Juli 2008)

Hmm,vlt seht ihr das nur so weil es noch in der Anfangsphase ist,ich denke mal wenn der content von AoC immer weiter erweitert wird und man nicht alles so fix schafft/sieht wird sich irgendwann auch dort eine sucht entwickeln,denn umso mehr spieler es gibt die den highendcontent spielen umso mehr eifert man denen nach und investiert dann auch mehr zeit ;-)
Soll jetzt kein Flame sein aber manche Leute betteln hier ja nach Sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich komisch irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so far


----------



## fiducia (1. Juli 2008)

kwingdor - eine wunderbar treffende analyse, kompliment!

hinzufügen möchte ich noch das nicht JEDER so ein gewohnheitstier ist, diesen leute wird aoc spaß machen und bisher habe ich durchaus den eindruck gewonnen, daß dies doch einige sind, zum glück nicht die masse, aber so kann sich auf dauer eine angenehme community entwickeln!


----------



## RED DEVIL (1. Juli 2008)

Das Spiel ist saugut,hat sehr viel Potenzial....aber!!!!
-die Welt ist nicht offen wie bei WoW,aber lässt sich bei dem Umfang wohl auch nicht anders lösen
-es fehlt ein Rufsystem,aber fragt nicht wie man das in AoC integrieren soll
-Items,Items..Items.1.sehen alle irgendwie gleich aus,2.fehlt der Anreiz wenn Questbosse nix oder nur Crap dropen
-der Content ist momentan noch sehr dürftig,PvP lohnt sich nicht bzw.die Minispiele sind ein Witz
-und die Questen sind so wie bei jedem MMO,hole dies und sammle das, töte 10 davon oder bring 20 Nasenhaare von jenen...öde wenn man es schon 1000x gemacht hat.
-das Handwerkssystem hat sich mir auch noch nicht so richtig erschlossen.

Das sind jedenfalls meine Eindrücke von AoC.Wie gesagt,da steckt noch sehr viel Potenzial dahinter und wir können alle nur hoffen das es Funcom nicht vergeigt,denn WoW rockt für mich zur Zeit gar nicht mehr....laaangweilig,für HdRO kann ich mich beim besten Willen auch nicht erwärmen und WAR...mal abwarten.


----------



## Neak (1. Juli 2008)

Ich seh das mehr positiv als negativ

WOW: 
- Freundin nörgelt bloß
- immer daheim, nur zur Arbeit raus
- Fast Food
- +9kg in 10 Monaten

AoC:
- Neue Freundin
- Zeit zum Saufen und Freundin
- Ich koche wieder (wers net kennt: so mit Topf und Messer XD)
- endlich wieder 70kg wegen Sport

und?? trotzdem Spaß am Spielen

Sucht euch doch net die Gründe, sondern genießt euer Leben,
man lebt nur einmal und garantiert JEDER dachte sich schon ma:
" Scheiße schon wieder ein Wochenende verzockt"



Mit lebendigsten und besten Grüßen

Neak


----------



## Flooza (1. Juli 2008)

Neak schrieb:


> Ich seh das mehr positiv als negativ
> 
> WOW:
> - Freundin nörgelt bloß
> ...



/signed


----------



## St1ck1e (1. Juli 2008)

Raistus schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Spaß an AoC und ich kann es mir nicht erklären.



Ist bei mir und meinen Kumpels genau so.

Zusammenfassend für meine/unsere Situation kann man sagen, dass die vielen Kleinigkeiten die den Spielfluss / Spielspass behindern in der Summe den Ausschlag dazu gegeben haben das wir das Spiel nicht mehr spielen. zumindest für ein paar Monate nicht um dann vielleicht nochmal rein zu schauen.

Es ist allerdings sehr veblüffend, das ich nicht genau sagen kann warum. Es ruckelt.... ja ok... hatte neuen PC gekauft und es ruckelte immer noch... Musste ich halt mit leben das ein Intel Core2Duo mit 3 GHZ, 4 GB RAM, NVIDIA Geforce 9800GTX und zwei raptorX HDDs im Raid0 nicht ausreichend waren. Naja die "Meine Hardware reicht nicht aus Threads" sind ja voll von dem "mimimikrams". Irgendwie hatte ich auch nicht die schnelle Möglichkeit mal mit anderen zu sprechen. Also das Chatsystem is irgendwie etwas hakelig. Naja zumindest kam ich nicht so sauber damit klar. Ach und dann finde ich is irgendwie alles so trist von den Farben. Also so grünbraunoliv ist da schon das vorherschende. Ja ok auch noch andere farben aber halt mehr so Erdtöne. Ja und wenn ich dann ne Zone gewechselt hatte war meistens die Karte grau. Also quasi unbrauchbar. Dann ist das Spiel ständig ausgestiegen und mal ne Stunde am Stück spielen war zumindest bei mir nicht wirklich möglich. 

Ach ja und immer wenn ich mich einloggte hatte ich das gnadenlose Glück in der Nachtphase zu spielen. Toll dann wenn ich mal Zeit hatte und wenn dann der Tag nahte kackte die Kiste ab... LOL... ich meine es ist ja nicht so das ich mit ner 1600er Auflösung Crysis ruckelfrei zocke. LOL.. Auch andere Spiele laufen tadelos und auch Anwendungen mit denen ich arbeite etc. Also irgendwie halt immer wenn AoC an war kamen auch die Probleme.

Ich möchte hier nicht weinen oder mich beschweren sondern nur darlegen, warum ich zurzeit kein Aoc zocke und warum es vielleicht so viel Spass macht. Bei Anderen wird das bestimmt ganz anders aussehen und Sie speielen tage und Nächte durch ohne einen fehler zu bemerken. All denen ein dickes gratzi...

So ich werd jetzt mal wieder ein wenig raus gehen. Is grad echt super Wetterchen und seinen urlaub muss man ja auch mal geniessen^^ Bis denne


----------



## Nelia (1. Juli 2008)

Man sollte es mit einem MMO nicht übertreiben. Eine längere Pause würde dir sicher gut tun. Und wenn du gerade Langeweile hast und nicht weist was du machen sollst, solltest du dich nicht zwingen in irgendein MMO einzuloggen und dort die ganze Zeit dumm rumzustehen ^^. Einfach mal was anderes machen. Es gibt nicht nur MMO's.


----------



## Gen91 (1. Juli 2008)

Mir geht es leider auch so, aber ich habe gerade den ersten Monat anbezahlt, jetzt ist ein konflikt spielen, obwohls langweilig ist oder nicht spielen, aber Geld verlieren.
Ich glaube die Unlust wird vom unterbewusstsein enwtickelt, setzt sich zusammen aus:
     -teurer als andere MMOs
     -noch zu viele Bugs
     -WoW war doch einfach zu gut zum Aufhören
     -andere Spiele zB CoD4, TF2 werden vernachlässigt
     -kostet zu viel Zeit
     -Noten haben vermutlich schon gelitten (schulische Noten)

daraus könnte sich das alles zusmamen setzten, denke ich mal


----------



## Flooza (1. Juli 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Man sollte es mit einem MMO nicht übertreiben. Eine längere Pause würde dir sicher gut tun. Und wenn du gerade Langeweile hast und nicht weist was du machen sollst, solltest du dich nicht zwingen in irgendein MMO einzuloggen und dort die ganze Zeit dumm rumzustehen ^^. Einfach mal was anderes machen. Es gibt nicht nur MMO's.




deine signatur ist einfach zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (1. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wudu@Brotherhood-of-Noobs (1. Juli 2008)

Raistus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, zuerst eine Anmerkung : Das soll kein flame threat werden!
> 
> So das wäre geklärt nun der eigentliche Inhalt des Posts.
> 
> ...



Draußen hats fast 30 Grad und es ist so schön wie lange nicht. ich für meinen Teil versuche da lieber andere Freizeitaktivitäten (z.b. Motorradfahren, Baden etc.) dem AoC-Zocken vorzuziehen. Ist meiner Meinung nach bei so nem tollen Wetter völlig normal.

Grüße


----------



## Qwalle (1. Juli 2008)

Neak schrieb:


> Ich seh das mehr positiv als negativ
> 
> Sucht euch doch net die Gründe, sondern genießt euer Leben,
> man lebt nur einmal und garantiert JEDER dachte sich schon ma:
> ...




/signed


----------



## monkeyflash (1. Juli 2008)

ich habe aoc noch nicht gespielt, ich habe auch kein interesse mal rein zu schauen.


----------



## Kankru (1. Juli 2008)

Raistus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, zuerst eine Anmerkung : Das soll kein flame threat werden!
> 
> So das wäre geklärt nun der eigentliche Inhalt des Posts.
> 
> ...



Was nach 3 Jahren ei WoW auftritt passiert jetzt schon bei AoC? oO


----------



## aportec (1. Juli 2008)

@ Neak
Das mag zwar alles stimmen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das das Thema dieses Threads sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

btt:
Erging mir ähnlich, Gründe wurden ja schon viele genannt: die vielen bugs, ewiges Neuladen, Unklarheit über Endgame Content oder auch das viele Grinden ab lvl 50.... etc pp...

Etwas anderes vllt noch, was glaube ich auch schon angesprochen wurde, ist dieses Fehlen von ...hm wie nennt man das? Gimmicks oder so? Hoffe das ist so richtig....naja jedenfalls hat WoW ja zB viele Feste oder eastereggs eingebaut, was in AoC ja nun nicht so vorhanden ist, was ich mir für andere MMORPGs auch iwie schlecht vorstellen könnte.

PS: @ St1ck1e   
Den Tag-Nacht-Wechsel fand ich eig. sehr gut, war bei mir allerdings ähnlich. In Regionen wie Atzels Burg ist das np, nur im Donnerfluss wiederum sieht man da manchmal die Hand vor Augen nicht, was doch ein wenig stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfG


----------



## knusperzwieback (1. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Warum war Diablo 2 wohl so erfolgreich...? Nicht wegen des innovativen Gameplays oder sonstwas... nein... man hatte immer das Gefühl gleich noch ein besseres Item zu bekommen.



Das und noch was ganz wichtiges. Es gab kein wirkliches Max Level. OK, bestimmt haben es manche auf 99 gebracht. Aber ich war 94 und dann noch einen Level zu bekommen mußte man ganz schön hart dran arbeiten.

Da liefen nicht nach nen paar Monaten alle mit Max Level rum. Da wars was besonderes wenn man über Level 90 gekommen ist.

Seit dem hat mich kein Spiel mehr so süchtig gemacht.

Liegt wohl auch daran das man älter wird. Die Zeit für andere Dinge wichtiger erscheint und das Zocken zur Nebensache und nettem Hobby wird. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Bin ja erst Level 32 und hab noch viele Wochen Zeit meinen Char auf Max zu bringen (Gelegenheitsspieler). Wenn sich dann natürlich nix weiter tut werde ich aufhören und mir nen anderes Game suchen. So einfach ist das.

Mal abwarten und Tee trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (1. Juli 2008)

Hab mich auch schon seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr eingelogt und mein Abo läuft auch bald aus
Lieber mit lvl 70 (Wow) raiden, PvP und Tagesquests machen als mit lvl 80 (Aoc) garnix machen

Ps: Ich laß mich gerne mit Wotlk Betakeys beschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamstax (1. Juli 2008)

ihr macht zu wenig pvp. ist doch geil einfach mit ner 6er grp in den minigames zu zocken. klar ist der suchtfaktor bei aoc nicht so groß wie bei anderen games. aber gerade das finde ihc positiv. sonst vernahclässigt man zuviel


----------



## gz2k (1. Juli 2008)

dem game fehlt ganz einfach der SUCHT + FUNFACTOR 

die grafik ist super keine frage aber die steuerung einfach grauenhaft miserabel .... während der caster lustig seine zauber spammt, verknotet
sich der nahkämpfer die finger ... bisschen unfair oder nich? wenn schon combos dann für alle^^

spannendes open pvp ??? ne is nich ... erstens fehlt das feindbild und zweitens lässt die alberne steuerung und lächerliches 
unbalancing einzelner klassen dies überhaupt nicht zu


----------



## Hamstax (1. Juli 2008)

bei den worten "balancing" und "nicht vorhanden" muss ich automatisch an WoW denken hmmm
Also ich wieß ja net wieso du ein MMO spielst aber ich weils mir Spaß macht und mich nicht Süchtig und Abhängig macht.

In AoC loggt man ein, spielt ein wenig mit seinen Gildies was dank teachen sehr einfach ist, macht ein wenig PvP und geht wieder off.

Einfach schön puristisch

Die Steuerung ist einfach wenn man kein Grobmotoriker ist. Aber viele sind ja schon mit dem Drücken von 3 Tasten am Limit ihres Könnens.

Caster habens zwar einfacher beim Casten, dafür sind Meeleklassen was Schaden angeht eindeutig im Vorteil.

Und Feindbilder gibts in AoC in der Bandbreite, wie es Gegner auf einem Deathmatchserver gibt. Genug Gilden die ich beim Lvln hassen gelernt hab und mich jedesmal wieder freue sie im TDM mit meiner Gilde nieder zu machen. 

Besser als im 5on5 gegen Teams wie OMGroflLOL oder ähnliches antreten zu müssen, welche durch pures Setup gewinnen.


----------



## gz2k (1. Juli 2008)

dummes geschwätz, spätestens wenn ich dich zum 100sten mal mit meinem priester gekillt hab und du nur noch
jämmerlich nach deinen tollen "gildis" schreist, denkst du mal ein klein wenig über balancing nach


----------



## Skillorius (1. Juli 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> dem game fehlt ganz einfach der SUCHT + FUNFACTOR





sucht faktor ? ich seh sowas nicht als positiv ... süchte sollte man schnellst unterbinden ... da ich genauso in der WoW sucht steckte <,< 

meine Erklärung für mich ich hatte in WoW 10h lang spaß weil man einfach alles kannte und es zur gewohnheit bzw Routine wurde, also man wusste wo man sich wie verbessern konnte, hier tappt man noch bisschen im lehren.

was ich auch komisch finde ... hab echt keine Lust zum einloggen ... aber denke mir immer mensch du hast das game geekauft und nen Frei Monat dann hab ich angefang zu zocken ... und dann machte es auf einma immer wieder spaß ... irgendwie merkwürdig ... hänge nun bei lvl 42 °_°


----------



## Marlin64 (1. Juli 2008)

RED schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist saugut,hat sehr viel Potenzial....aber!!!!
> -die Welt ist nicht offen wie bei WoW,aber lässt sich bei dem Umfang wohl auch nicht anders lösen
> -es fehlt ein Rufsystem,aber fragt nicht wie man das in AoC integrieren soll
> -Items,Items..Items.1.sehen alle irgendwie gleich aus,2.fehlt der Anreiz wenn Questbosse nix oder nur Crap dropen
> ...



So seh ich es auch der suchtfaktor nr.1 in jedem spiel ist sich upgeraden zu können sei es durch items oder itemverbesserrungen.Egal ob aus q oder instanzen oder ruf oder berufen das sammeln und jagen nach items ist in solchen games suchtfaktor nr.1


----------



## Hamstax (1. Juli 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> dummes geschwätz, spätestens wenn ich dich zum 100sten mal mit meinem priester gekillt hab und du nur noch
> jämmerlich nach deinen tollen "gildis" schreist, denkst du mal ein klein wenig über balancing nach




wen interessiert 1on1 ^^ pom stun und 2 barbs mit cos10 drauf. bye bye stoffi


----------



## Electricwolf (1. Juli 2008)

AYE...der Thread hat shcön angefangen, aber naja die paar Sinnlosen posts kann man ignorieren.

Also, ich bin wahrscheinlich das genaue gegenteil von euch...WoW sucht??? war nie so richtig da, ich war zwar raiden aber das war die einzige aktivität nachm lvln die ich gemacht habe weil das irgendwie die einzige möglichkeit war in WoW ein Abenteuer zu erleben...was bei mri der Grund ist warum ich MMo´s zocke. 

Ich hab aufgehört weil WoW mir nicht das bot was ich gewohnt war. Vll war Classik so aber da hab ich nciht mehr viel erlebt davon....leider. Ich will WoW nicht shclecht reden, es ist halt nicht das was ich mir unter nen MMO vortelle.

AOC hingegen macht mri sogar das lvln spaß, aus irgendeinem grund find ich die quests echt sehr nett gestaltet, besonders die destinyquest hats mir richtig angetan. Ich hab auch ne nette gilde wo alle total nett sind und so, und was mir das wichtigste war AoC bietet richtig geilen stoff für RP. Ich bin zwar kein hardcore Rp´ler aber soviel Rp hb ich das letzte mal bei UO betrieben. und ich glaub das mich das Spiel stark an UO erinnert, und wenn die entwicklung des Spiels passt werd ich da drin ein neues UO (was für mich einfach der inbegriff eines MMORPG´s ist) finden.

das ist wahrscheinlich der grund warum ich spaß habe an dem spiel und mich gerne einlogge. 

Klar gibt es sachen die mcih stören....von den grauen maps (die ich beseitigt habe muahahahaha) bis hin zu discos die seit dem letzten patch eingetroffen sind und das nicht zu wenig, ich diese instanzierte Welt ist nicht so meins, aber irgendwie hab ich mich da shcon dran gewöhnt. Durch das ständige Whipen in WoW raids seh ich dort und dort genau soviele ladebildschirme^^.

Zu den Sets....da muss ich euch wiedersprechen, es gibt PvPsets (na gut es kommen pvP sets), Es kommen Crafting sets (80iger crafting gegegnstände haben 20 sockel Oo), und es GIBT t#- sets, angefangen bei T0 das in kheschatta dropt (auf episch) bis hin zu dem bekannten t1 set (ich lass euch gleich nen link da). und es soll soweit ich weiss wirklich auch noch t2 und t3 PvE sets geben. nur halt noch nicht entdeckt bzw. is noch keiner soweit....wa sman auch niemanden übel nehmen kann.

Das man im Sommer weniger Lust hat zu spielen, das man sich sehr an WoW Style gewöhnt hat...ja is normal...ich hab den WoW style nie richtig  in mich reingezogen den was für viele das perfekte PvP von DAoC ist ist für mich das perfekte MMO ultima online. Und da kommt zur zeit Age of Conan am nähersten dran vom Feeling her. Wow hat mir das leider nicht bieten könne weil ich vll zu spät rein bin....hab aber paar bosse vom black temple noch sehn dürfen wofür ich dankbar bin wiel die raids in WoW echt klasse waren. Mal sehn wie Age of Conan da ran kommt, ich lass mcih nciht belehren ich will das alles selber sehen^^.

in dem sinne.....schönen sommer geniest die zeit ohne sucht, sie ist doch am schönsten, die nächsten MMO´s kommen, und neue Flamer werdne die zerschiessen, ich freu mich schon drauf...die entwicklung eines MMO´s miterleben is ja was shcönes...aber RL nicht ausser acht laassen^^.

mfg.


----------



## Maxitaurus (1. Juli 2008)

auch ich habe nur mäßge lust mich in aoc einzuloggen und bin ebenfalls ein ex-wow-suchti.
meine erklärung für meinen mangelnden spielspaß ist folgender:

wow war mein erstes mmorpg überhaupt und hat mich von anfang an gefesselt und in seinen bann gezogen.
ich war überweltigt von der neuen welt und den abenteuern die es zu erleben galt.
auch die auseinandersetzung mit seiner "umwelt" war für mich in einem computerspiel was völlig neues und somit auch interessantes.
doch mit der zeit verliert (fast) alles seinen glanz und es wird uninteressant.

dieses erlebnis wie ich es mit wow hatte, gab es bei aoc nicht und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das es noch kommen wird.
der reiz ist einfach weg, "die luft ist raus" (wie ein freund sagte). die hübsche grafik, unbekannte gebiete erforschen und ein anderes kampfsystem, können leider nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass das grundprinzip gleich, oder zumindest ähnlich ist:
sammel dies, töte das, erforsche jenes, setzt dich mit mitspielern auseinander, gruppiert euch usw.

vom prinzip ist der ablauf fast gleich und warum sollte mich deswegen ein spiel in seinen bann ziehen, wenn ich ein ähnliches spiel gerade erst an den nagel gehangen habe!?!

aber zumindest spiele ich ab und zu und da kommt es doch glatt vor, das es mir spaß macht und ich, auch wenn es nur für eine quest ist, temporär in dem spiel bzw. quest aufgehe.

und ich will nicht wow mit aoc vergleichen, ich habe lediglich mit wow meine ersten mmorpg erfahrungen gesammelt und es sind die erfahrungen die ich miteinander vergleiche.

ich halte aoc für ein schönes spiel, mit einer menge potential, das mir leider nicht den reiz geben kann, denn ich mal erlebt hatte.
und unter uns gesagt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das es ein anderes spiel tun wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imon (1. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema AOC finde ich Olniggs bösen Beitrag einfach genial:

http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg149.htm

Ich persönlich würde gar nicht auf die Idee kommen AOC überhaupt mal anzutesten. Ich lese ja auch nicht die BILD probeweise. ;-)


----------



## Kwingdor (1. Juli 2008)

Imon schrieb:


> Zum Thema AOC finde ich Olniggs bösen Beitrag einfach genial:
> 
> http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg149.htm
> 
> Ich persönlich würde gar nicht auf die Idee kommen AOC überhaupt mal anzutesten. Ich lese ja auch nicht die BILD probeweise. ;-)




Nun dann kannst du dir auch kein Bild drüber machen und ergo keine qualifizierte Meldung über dieses Thema abliefern würde ich sagen. Ein Psychologe kann nichts über Sucht schreiben, wenn er sich noch nie wirklich damit beschäftigt hat. Und noch besser kann es ein ehemals süchtiger umschreiben... das ist auf alle Sparten umzulegen.


----------



## Imon (1. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Nun dann kannst du dir auch kein Bild drüber machen und ergo keine qualifizierte Meldung über dieses Thema abliefern würde ich sagen.



Habe ich ja auch gar nicht getan, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn das Spiel deinem Niveau entspricht wünsche ich dir aber natürlich weiterhin und für die Zukunft viel Spaß und ein erfüllendes Gameplay. Jedem das seine, Leben und Leben lassen. ^^


----------



## Sashael (1. Juli 2008)

Warum AoC nicht so motiviert wie WoW?
Weil Blizzard weiß, wie man langfristig Erfolge vermittelt und Funcom nicht.

Sei es eine neue Fertigkeit, ein neuer Zauber, ein neues Talent, ein neues Item ... immer wieder bekommt ein WoW Spieler ein Häppchen mehr. Und bleibt bei der Stange, weil es ja NOCH mehr zu entdecken oder zu bekommen gibt.

AoC versucht durch die Story zu punkten. Nette Idee, aber für ein monatelanges Spielerlebnis einfach zu wenig. Die Fertigkeiten und Talente sind schwammig erklärt, teilweise fehlt komplett ein Bezugspunkt durch den man den Effekt verstehen könnte (z.B. eine Erklärung um WIEVIEL sich nun die Chance für einen Sondereffekt eines Angriffs durch ein Talent erhöht). Die Stats auf den Items sind absurd und nicht nachvollziehbar. Was zur Hölle bedeutet +0.4 Geschicklichkeit? Bei meinen Werten stehen schließlich nur ganze Zahlen! Was soll 0.02% Schmetternimmunität heißen??? Alle 5000 Schläge gegen mich kann ich einen Schlag komplett ignorieren oder alle 5000 Schadenspunkte zieh ich einen Punkt wegen Immunität ab? In beiden Fällen geht der Effekt im Spiel gegen Null und ist damit komplett uninteressant. Und so geht es immer weiter. Und da wundern sich einige hier, warum ihnen das Spiel uninteressant vorkommt? 

Grüne Items, die in solcher Masse gedropt werden und die nahezu allesamt keinen verwertbaren Effekt haben, machen ein Spiel nicht besser, sondern ziehen es runter in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Nicht nachvollziehbare Talente, für die man wertvolle Talentpunkte ausgeben muss, weil man IRGENDWO ganz weit unten im Baum einen netten Effekt gesehen hat, sind ebenso Interessekiller.
Ein "innovatives" Kampfsystem, das die Benutzung von Kombos nicht wesentlich mehr belohnt als die Fähigkeit die passende Angriffstaste zu drücken, wenn der Gegner seine Schilde verschiebt.

Und allen, die mir jetzt anhand meiner Beispiel vorwerfen, ich würde ja gar keinen Charakter mit, sagen wir mal ... 40+ haben, sage ich:

Stimmt auffallend! Aber ich habe dank all dieser Dinge gar keine Motivation, meinen Char weiter zu leveln.

Sashael


----------



## HMC-Pretender (1. Juli 2008)

Ich denke insbesondere diejenigen, für die WoW die erste MMORPG-Erfahrung war, haben damals einfach etwas besonderes erlebt. Es war eine besondere Stimmung, mit besonderen Leuten, ein Phänomen einfach. WoW war damals im Vergleich zu heute objektiv betrachtet echt der letzte Mist, trotzdem sagen viele, dass es am Anfang am schönsten war, mich eingeschlossen. Man hat sich eingeloggt und einfach nur gestaunt obwohl das zugrundeliegende Spielprinzip total simpel war. 

Ich denke, neue Spiele werden es verdammt schwer haben, nochmal so eine Faszination zu wecken. Man sollte sich als Spieler vielleicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, das diese Zeit einfach rum ist und schauen wo man die meiste Unterhaltung für sein Geld geboten bekommt, auch wenn das betreffende Spiel "nur" gut ist. Man kann ein MMORPG ja auch durchaus mal etwas distanzierter genießen ohne sich im voll und ganz zu verschreiben.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich fühl mich pudelwohl in der Welt von AoC¨


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich weg von diesem Comiczeug. 
Es ist einfach eine seeehr schöne Spielwelt, nur schade, 
dass bei der dt. Version keine Köpfe rollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Juli 2008)

Sashael schrieb:
			
		

> Warum AoC nicht so motiviert wie WoW?
> Weil Blizzard weiß, wie man langfristig Erfolge vermittelt und Funcom nicht.
> 
> Sei es eine neue Fertigkeit, ein neuer Zauber, ein neues Talent, ein neues Item ... immer wieder bekommt ein WoW Spieler ein Häppchen mehr. Und bleibt bei der Stange, weil es ja NOCH mehr zu entdecken oder zu bekommen gibt.



Ich habs zwar in andere Worte gekleidet, aber genau so sehe ich das und zusätzlich ist es -rein statistisch gesehen- auch genau so. Wenn eine Firma ein wirtschaftlich maximal erfolgreiches MMO machen will, sollten sie endlich von diesen ganzen komischen Sonderprinzipien Abstand nehmen und sich wieder mehr auf das Hauptprinzip bei einem RPG besinnen: Der Spieler will seinen Charakter MERKLICH  verbessern.

Hat man alles, wirds schnell langweilig.

Und nochmal für alle Skeptiper: In einem MMORPG geht es primär nicht um Roleplay (dafür braucht man nun wirklich keine tolle Grafik, lvls, pvp und all so lächerliche Gamemechaniken, für RP braucht man einen Chat und Fantasie, für richtiges RP ist ein MMORPG maximal eine Einschränkung für die man monatlich zahlt) und auch die "soziale Komponente" kann den Großteil der Spieler nicht über schlechtes Gameplay oder mangelnde Charakterentwicklung hinwegtrösten. 
Keiner behauptet, dass Spiele wie HDRO, AoC etc. keine Daseinsberechtigung haben, aber sie sind genau deshalb weniger erfolgreich, weil sie im wesentlichsten Element Schwächen haben.
Nach messbaren Kriterien (und das einzige was man vernünftig messen kann sind Verkaufszahlen, Spielerzahlen) ist WoW nun mal um Längen besser als alle anderen MMOs die es da draußen derzeit gibt.

Um WoW den Rang abzulaufen braucht ein MMO mindestens (und wahrscheinlich noch mehr) folgende Sachen und man sieht genau, dass diese Elemente bei den derzeitigen "Konkurrenten" fehlen:

-Performance (ein Spiel das nur bei 20% der potentiellen Kunden vernünftig läuft weil die Systemanforderungen so krank sind ist eigentlich komplett beschissenes Management. Als Investor würde ich für sowas keinen Cent locker machen. Vor allem weil Grafik bei Spielen niemals "zukunftssicher" ist und die Chance, dass jemand AoC jetzt sieht und sich denkt "toll" und dann in 2 Jahren damit anfängt weil er endlich einen tauglichen Rechner dafür hat ist gegen 0 weil in der Zwischenzeit zig andere neue Spiele auf den Markt kommen).
-Spirale in der Charakterentwicklung für die Langzeitmotivation (müssen nicht zwingen Items sein, können auch zusätzliche lvls, skills etc. sein, aber sie müssen attraktiv sein indem sie dem Spieler eine Möglichkeit geben sich von anderen Spielern abzuheben)
-Prinzip der umgekehrten Pyramide (ein MMO sollte wenn schon auf geringem lvl eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten bieten, während man schon bei Release eine Fülle von Inhalten für Spieler auf dem Maximal level haben sollte. HDRO und AoC haben hier zu Release jeweils komplett versagt. Ein MMO spielt man(die Mehrheit) nicht um seinen Charakter in 2 Monaten voll ausgereizt zu haben)
-Addons (die gratis Möglichkeit für Spieleentwickler, all diejenigen Spieler an Bord zu holen, welche wegen kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten oder mangelnden Funktionen eigentlich nicht spielen würden, diese aber mit Addons locker überbrücken können)

Vorschläge zur Erweiterung dieser Liste sind gern gesehen, solange vernünftig dafür argumentiert wird. Doch aufgepasst, mir geht es um eine rein wirtschaftliche Diskussion und in keinster Weise um Geschmack, über den man ja bekanntlich nicht oder ewig streiten kann. Was man aber definitiv messen kann sind nunmal Verkaufszahlen/Abozahlen und damit verbunden den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg.
Wer also nicht genug Sinn für das Gesamtbild besitzt und beispielsweise einsieht, dass man als eingefleischter HDRO FAN (so wie ich) vergleichsweise eine Minderheit auf dem MMO Markt darstellt und ich zwar lieber HDRO Spiele, aber trotzdem lieber der Macher von WoW wäre, der möge diesen Post nach seinen besten Möglichkeiten ignorieren.

Falls nicht machts auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorwar (1. Juli 2008)

Raistus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, zuerst eine Anmerkung : Das soll kein flame threat werden!
> 
> So das wäre geklärt nun der eigentliche Inhalt des Posts.
> 
> ...




Also es ging mir auch genau so. bei Wow oder Daoc hatte ich immer Lust 4-5 Stunde zu spielen aber bei Aoc. höchstens 1,5 Stunde. Dann wollte ich einfach raus. Kann auch nicht genau erklären woran das lag!! (hat auf jedem fall nicht mit Bug zutun gehabt …). Aber allgemein ist es so, dass Das Spiel irgendwie nicht reizt. man verlieret schnell Lust und Laune weiterzumachen.

----------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich glaube  König Conan hat auch irgendwie keine Lust mehr !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IrazE (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte früher das selbe Problem mit Star Wars Galaxies. Aber hey, einfach mal einen Monat abmelden bei der Gilde, gelegentlich einen Shooter zocken, und ansonsten Zeit mit der Freundinn etc verbringen, und nach dem Monat macht dir das Game plötzlich wieder riesen Fun.

mfg
IrazE


----------



## chainsawKiller (1. Juli 2008)

Allso ich hab auch andauernd weniger Lust auf AoC,
ging beim leveln los, auf 55 und auf 75 große lücken gehabt...
Auf max level is es dan noch schlimmer da ich noch nicht mal weiß was ich machen sollte,
außer stundenlang Steine für die Gildenstadt zu klopfen -.-

Irgendwie fehlt der inhalt, und die möglichkeit sich einfach mal ne Gruppe zu suchen,
ohne das man in Keshatta stehen muss...
Die Laggs machen es auch nicht besser.


----------



## Gias (1. Juli 2008)

Der Reiz ist schonmal geringer
weil es nichtmehr das erste mmorpg für dich ist, 
das erste mal ists meistens intressanter als wenn mans schon kennt.

Ansonsten-ich spiel lieber aoc als wow 
einfach schon deshalb weil in wow der content ausgegangen ist -schon alles
erreicht was realistisch ist (auf 6-8h raids hab ich keine lust) und da
bietet aoc frischen content - selbst wenn auch mit lags und discs
die bugs find ich teilweise garnicht so schlimm - wer gut informiert ist nutzt sie zum vorteil aus hrhr


----------



## Tyrez (1. Juli 2008)

Raistus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, zuerst eine Anmerkung : Das soll kein flame threat werden!
> 
> So das wäre geklärt nun der eigentliche Inhalt des Posts.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht die anderen Posts zu lesen, denke aber dir ein bischen weiterhelfen zu können.

Probier dochmal ein paar andere Klassen aus, der Vergleich zu WoW: vielen macht das Spiel mit einem Schurken spaß könnten aber über den Bildschirm kotzen wenn sie einen Defftank spielen.(Das ist nur ein Beispiel!^^)

Dan versuch dich ein bischen mit der Story. Schalte die Musik im Hintergrund aus und hör was die leute labern (Lvl1-20^^)  
Klick nicht immer irgend eine Antwort an mit dem Gedanken er gibt mir so und so die Quest die ich möchte, sondern versuch dich in das Spiel einzubringen und antworte so wie du es in Wirklichkeit auch tun würdest.
Besser gesagt betreibe ein bischen RP und keine Item und Gold Hetzjagd wie es dir in WoW beigebracht wird. (Ich vermute du wirst mit WoW eingestiegen sein und kennst es nicht anderst(Soll auch kein Vorurteil sein, sonder nur eine Vermutung)) 

hoffe dir ein bischen geholfen zu haben aber bei 30° im Schatten kannst Spielen eh knicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netskater (1. Juli 2008)

Na ist ja auch was gutes wenn man sich vom Spiel mal lösen kann, bestätigt aber nur meine Meinung ein teures Abo-Game
muß sehr gut sein sonst springt die Masse nicht drauf an.

So ich habe 3.5 Jahre gespielt und dann wieder das gleiche in der Art, daran liegts nicht.

WoW ist wie aus einem Guß und alles was man irgendwie benutzen, casten, was auch immer gemacht werden kann -
versteht einfach jeder. Von hier ist es nur noch ein kleiner Schritt sich selbst die Motivation aufs nächste Item zu geben.

Wir hatten ja schon mal das Thema Vertonung - wäre keine da gewesen wär es wirklich ok für alle gewesen, so kommt
nach 20 schon der erste große Atmosphärenbruch - ob man es war haben will oder  nicht - man guckt, ups wasn jezt los.

Zudem kommt die Spieltiefe - die ist bescheiden, war schon in WoW bescheiden, das erste was ich nach der ersten Höhle dachte - was soll der mickrige Mist hier - aber dann wurds besser durch dolle Dungeons wie die Deadmines.

Lvl 17-20 und man hat schon ein Olala-Erlebnis - in AoC hängen die meisten in Tortage Nachquest rum.

Hätte man aus der gleichen Grafik, einfach auch noch die Quests weggelassen und so riesen Grindhöhlen wie in Daoc
wiederum gemacht - hättet ihr und wohl auch noch ich jetzt ne Heidenspass - zumindest auf Pvp Servern.

Das ständige zusammen oder gegeneinander wie im berühmt berüchtigten Spiel fehlt, und auch dieser alleinige Einbau
wär auch noch nicht alles - aber wie in DaoC schon mal ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Ich erwähnte bestimmt schon mal das man als Programmierer sein Spiel selbst spielen sollte und schauen obs ihnen Spass macht.

Theoretisch...und ich sage BEWUßt rein theoritisch könnte Funcome das noch auf die schnelle ändern....ich bezweifele das son bissl... an deren Stelle hätt ich mir schon seit AO ne Betagruppe Spieler rausgesucht die in der Lage sind son Spiel richtig zu checken.

Ich verstehs ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, durch das Sommerloch, Grafikinnovation hatte Funcom für mich ein Fullhouse auf der Hand, wo nicht viel hätte schiefgehen können - vor allem da eine große Zahl Spieler aus WoW allein was gutes neues sucht bis WoTHL ...da grad nix richtig neues kommt. Aber Teilerfolg hat ja nun sowohl FC und einige Spieler...von daher..egal.


----------



## Tyrez (1. Juli 2008)

Wie meinst du das mit dem großem Atmosphärenbruch ab Lvl 20? 
Ich konnte meinen Character nur bis Lvl 19 spielen wegen meinem Pc. 
Deswegen habe ich jetzt in etwa 1.600&#8364; in Pc, Bildschirm etc. investiert um es richtig gut zocken zu können, deswegen hoffe ich doch sehr, das es nach Lvl 20 mich so begeistern kann wie es bis Lvl 19 getan hat.


----------



## Dwarim (1. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, es ist wie Starblaster gesagt hat.
Die netten Gimmicks, Anspielungen und all sowas hat einen in WoW immer dazu gebracht, wieder freude am Spiel zu bekommen, auch wenn man mal garkeine lust hatte.
Ich persönlich habe AoC nicht gespielt, und habe auch nicht vor es zu spielen. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass immer dieses Blutige, barbarische rumgemetzel irgendwann auch zu trist wird.
Wieder mit WoW anzufangen würde ich dir jedoch trotzdem nicht raten, die suchtgefahr ist einfach unglaublich hoch, was ich dir allerdings empfehlen könnte ist HdRO oder (wenn du nicht bezahlen magst) Guild Wars.
Beides sind echt nette spiele, wobei guild wars in letzter zeit echt mies geworden ist. Alle sind nur noch am Farmen und wenn man selber nicht Farmt, hat man keine chancen auf coole items und viel geld (und darum gehts in GW).
HdRO ist eig sehr cool, auch wenn der High-End PvE Teil momentan noch etwas hinten dran ist, das wird ja hoffentlich mit der Erweiterung verbessert. Dahin gehend bin ich aber zuversichtlich.
Also wie gesagt, probier was neues oder versuch WoW so zu genießen, dass du nicht süchtig wirst.

Grüße 
Dwarim


----------



## Des Teufels rechte Hand (2. Juli 2008)

Warum denn überhaupt vor der Flachscheibe sitzen. MMO´s haben sich doch nur entwickeln lassen , weil wir nicht alleine sein wollen, nicht immer dieselbe Gemeinschaft kennen lernen wollen. Aber die Zeit ist begrenzt, um andere und sich selbst kennen zu lernen. Geld kosten auch der schlechteste  aber hoch angepriesene Kinofilm. Aber lustig war er nur, weil ...

MMO´s machen Spass, wenn Ihr was draus macht. Und ich bin derweilen froh das es Funcom versucht. AoC macht nicht so süchtig wie WoW( Gründe sind aufgeführt), aber die ganze Diskussion drumherum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es ist logisch, dass Aidos ein unfertiges Game von FC rausbringen will. WoW ist ausgelutscht(Itemwahn, me to 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), der Sommer ist da. Ich hoff nur, daß alles, was vorgenohmen wurde, auch wird bis zum Herbst. 1 Mio mal 50 Euro/Dollar +xxx sollten Zeichen setzen, und die Kreativität der Entwickler anregen, um mich auf neue zu bändigen, sprich das scheiss Wetter draussen ertragen zu lassen.

Ich persöhnlich hab aus WoW gelernt, daß ich mich nicht mit InGame-Suchtis abgebe. 
Trotzdem mag ich MMO´s und ganz besonders AoC, weil mich der Flair anmacht.

Fazit für mich: Ich zog gern mal AoC, ich freue mich auf die hoffentlich möglichen PvP Schlachten und den hoffenlich kommenden anspruchsvollen PvE-Anteil.
Leider hab ich das Geld mich mal ab und zu einzuloggen um zu leveln, aber nur weil ich hoffe. Und wenn ich Lust habe wird vll ein Abenteuer draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht was ihr wollt, aber lasst euch nichts einreden und vergesst euer RL nicht.


----------



## Ashnaeb (2. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> geht mir so ähnlich mit rinderleber. ich hab einfach keine lust auf rinderleber. ich kanne s mir nicht erklären, schweineschnitzel find ich super, könnt ich jeden tag essen.
> wieso ist das so. geht es anderen vielelicht auch so?
> 
> gut, ich könnt jetzt sagen, rinderleber mag ich einfach nicht, aber wieso? ich verteh es einfach nicht.



rooooooooooofl, made my day!


----------



## Pagan (2. Juli 2008)

Egnehdrol schrieb:


> Eventuell ist das ja mit einem Reifprozess zu erklären. Ich habe viel Zeit und Liebe in WoW gesteckt aber als ich dann nach 2,5 Jahren WoW gekündigt habe war im Endefekt alle aufgebrachte Lieben und Zeit für den Po.



Das sehe ich etwas anders. Die aufgebrachte Liebe und Zeit für ein MMO ist für mich niemals für den Po, denn man hatte (zumindest war das während meiner dreijährigen WOW-Zeit so) in dieser Zeit doch sehr viel Spaß und Freude und hat nette Leute kennen gelernt. Ich habe für mein Geld eine akzeptable Gegenleistung erhalten und hatte nie das Gefühl, meine Freizeit in irgendeiner Weise zu vergeuden. Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, warum Leute, die mit MMO X aufhören, um MMO Y zu spielen, MMO X plötzlich runtermachen müssen, als hinge ihr Leben davon ab.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Wenn der Funke in einem MMO nicht überspringt, kann das (und so ist es sicherlich nicht nur bei mir) viele Ursachen haben. Vielleicht ist das Setting einfach nicht "meine" Welt (betrifft bei mir z.B. alle SF-Games), oder das Kampfsystem gefällt mir nicht (so geschehen bei LOTRO), möglicherweise ist mir das Ding zu buggy und unausgereift (Vanguard), die Welt ist zu klein, zu lieblos und leblos gestaltet. Kann auch sein, dass die Itemisation weder Vielfalt noch Anreiz bietet, oder es ist in einem Game schlicht und einfach die Motivationskurve zu kurz. Manchmal ist es auch eine Kombination aus einigen der o.g. Gründe, und so war es leider bei mir, was AoC betrifft. Ich denke nicht, dass man groß Tiefenpsychologie betreiben muss, um zu erkennen, warum einem ein MMO keinen Spaß macht. Doch wenn ein MMO Spaß macht, dann können Weihnachten, 'ne Fußball-WM, 30 Grad im Schatten und was weiß ich zusammenkommen, und man wird sich einloggen!


----------



## Tuminix (2. Juli 2008)

Hhm, hast Du evtl. Stress in Deiner Beziehung? Ihr versteht Euch derzeit nicht besonders, geht Euch aus dem Weg, trefft Euch weniger. Aber Du denkst noch sehr oft an Deine bessere Hälfte, weil ihr zusammen jahrelang wundervolle Stunden verbracht habt. Nun lief Dir etwas anderes über den Weg, sehr reizvoll, dass ihr es eine ganze Nacht getrieben habt, es war so schön und herrlich, dass es Dich an alte Zeiten mit Deiner älteren besseren Hälfte erinnerte, dass Dir die Tränen kullern, frustrierte Gedanken durch den Kopf wandern, vielleicht sogar Schuldgefühle, ein schlechtes Gewissen. Du meldest Dich kurz bei Deiner alten Liebe, aber irgendwie hat sie noch immer nicht wirklich verändert, die Luft ist raus. Aber direkt wieder eine neue Beziehung aufbauen, wenn man die alte noch nicht verdaut hat, das kommt Dir noch nicht in den Sinn, und nun entdeckst Du Deine "Freiheit" neu. 

Aber mach Dir nichts draus, viele Leute, ob männlich oder weiblich haben sich in den letzten Wochen von ihrer WoW-Zocker-Ehe getrennt und sind evtl. gerade noch mit einem anderen Spiel im Bett, aber wer weiß, vielleicht trifft man ja schon morgen den einen oder anderen "Single" in der Eisdiele zum kennenlernen und eine neue epische Questreihe kann starten... 


*
WB-RL
Stufe 12- 99 Quest in Heimat*

*Ziel:*
Lächel eine Person in der Eisdiele an, sage "Hallo, auch allein hier?! 

*Beschreibung:*
Die Schüchternen sind mit dem Land verbunden, und es schmerzt mich, von der Not in den Eisdielen zu hören. Ich fürchte jedoch, dass wir zunächst die Krankheit ausmerzen müssen, bevor wir die Schüchternen heilen können.

Ist es nicht eine glückliche Fügung, dass wir mit den Verlassenen verbündet sind? Sie wissen viel über Krankheiten. Ich glaube, sie werden uns helfen können, was das gegenseitige Vertrauen zwischen unseren Völkern stärken wird.

Sprecht mit dem Eisverkäufer, er ist ein Gelehrter und Botschafter der Verlassenen. Ihr findet ihn meist in der nähe des Stadtbrunnens, unfern von dem großen Tal der kaufenden Köpfe.

*Belohnung: *

*Du erhälst:*
---------------------------------------------
340 xD
zwischen 50-80 Cent Wechselgeld
*Ruf:* 
--------------------------------------------
550 bei die Schüchternen

*Abschlusstext:*
Tuminix hat mir Euer Kommen angekündigt, Schüchterner. Obwohl mein Herz nicht mehr schlägt, sorge ich mich doch um die Geister des Eisbechergebirges.

Die Verlassenen brennen darauf, auf jede erdenkliche Weise zu helfen.


Kommentar schreiben

    * Bitte halte deine Kommentare freundlich und informativ.
    * Lies dir deinen Kommentar am besten noch einmal durch, bevor du ihn abschickst.

Beitrag hinzufügen:

#3 
Hey, voll toll, hab sogar mehr Wechselgeld bekommen! Total easy, nimmst einfach die Allibraut ins Target /greet und schwupps, fertig. Mit lvl 16-18 total easy solo zu meistern, Kumpel hat´s mit lvl 18+ sogar geschafft die mit nach Hause zu nehmen, fragt mich jetzt allerdings schon, wie man sie wieder wegstecken kann, da er Freitag Abend ins Tal der tanzenden Köpfe will, für eine andere Quest... 

#2
Totaler Blödsinn, habs nicht hinbekommen, meine Bubble verhinderte andauernt das /greet und mit /muskel & /stare. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen, oder hat schon jemand die Quest beenden können? Lohnt es sich? Was gabs fürn loot?

#1
erster xD


----------



## Rapdef723 (2. Juli 2008)

Mir gehts auch so, vielleicht einen zupfen zu real? Oder man das man kommt sich nicht so frei vor, wie in wow...

keine ahnung, auf jedenfall machts mir keinen spaß mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (2. Juli 2008)

Diese "Unlust" am spielen bei AoC hat mich mitlerweile auch befallen. Ich spiele seit über 6 Jahren immer mit grosser Begeisterung MMOs. Aber bei AoC ist das irgendwie anders. Am Anfang, die ersten 2 Wochen ca war die Begeisterung gross. Aber mitlerweile überleg ich drei mal ob ich mich wirklich einloggen soll oder nicht.
Ich denke mal das es bei MIR daran liegt das ich bei AoC einfach das Gefühl habe das schlichtweg der Inhalt fehlt. Tortage war super, aber was danach kam war für mich viel heisse Luft. Auf den Maps fühlt man sich durch die Instanzierung irgendwie "eingesperrt". Die Welt an sich ist auch irgendwie nicht wirklich "greifbar". Allein schon die Aufmachung der "Weltkarte" stösst mich irgendwie ab und zeigt mir wie klein und komprimiert doch die Levelspots sind. 
Es will einfach nicht dieses "ich bin ein Barbar in Conans Welt - Feeling" aufkommen. Und ich bin ja nicht der einzige dem es so geht.
Der fehlende Content und die vielen Bugs sowie Baustellen machen das noch schlimmer. 
Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist und sich das Spiel genau anschaut, da gibt es eigendlich nichts was AoC grossartig von anderen Spielen abheben könnte. Gut das Kampfsystem ist mal was anderes. Aber davon allein kann ein Spiel nicht leben. Grafik ist bei mir Nebensache. Inhalt ist mir wichtiger als Oberflächenpolitur.
Einen Monat geb ich mir und AoC noch. Bleibt meine "Stimmung" dann immer noch so werd ich den Acc einfrieren und wieder einen meiner alten DAOC, WoW, HDRO oder gar AO Accounts reaktivieren. Auch wenn ich die Games in und auswendig kenne, machen sie immer noch mehr Spass als AoC.

Aber komisch ist das schon...


----------



## rotermichel (2. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte schon das wäre nur bei mir,aber Gott sei dank bei anderen auch die einfach keinen Bock zu spielen haben! Bei WOW ist das anders,ich spiele wieder das und es macht Bock. Bei AOC macht es einfach nicht - KLICK-. Vielleicht sieht es in 6-12 Monaten ja anders aus aber dann ist sicherlich Diablo3 in sicht. Na ja dann Gute Nacht AOC.


----------



## Emptybook (2. Juli 2008)

habta euch Overzockt 

naja ich könnte seit meinem Login nur sehr wenig spielen und deswegen bin ich noch ziemlich geil auf das spiel bin ja nichmal aus Tortage raus aber das was ich lese über die zeit nach tortage is ja nich so dolle

was aber auch schlimm is das so zeitschriften wie gamestar oder sendungen wie game one bloß die ersten 20 lvl gespielt haben und dem game ne super wertung gaben is ja au nich das gelbe vom ei 

Hab vorher woW gespielt aber hab engültig damit abgeschlossen ich werde das niewieder spielen / das spiel ist extrem Langweilig für mich hab mich au etwas overzockt dran aber diese dummen addons und dann noch die erweiterung auf lvl 80zig 


wenn AoC sich nach 3 monaten solang zock ichs noch als flop rausstellt 

zock ich halt wieder starcraft usw. und guck iwann da mal wieder rein


----------



## Roalith (2. Juli 2008)

Schon alles ein wenig komisch denn ein grossteil der sachen die einige leute hier bei wow so toll finden is genau der grund warum ich mit wow aufgehöhrt habe (dailys, ruffarmen, das teamshooter spielen in der arena , einmal im jahr ein neues addon wo man von vorne anfangen muss, char balance nich vorhanden,stundenlanges stupides raiden,ein haufen 2 tastenchars)

ich spiele in beiden spielen tanks und wenn ich den unterschied sehe wird mir auch sofort klar warum ich gewechelt habe denn in wow is es sehr viel einfacher die mobs zu tanken man brauch nichmal viel üblegen da is es in aoc sehr viel anspruchsvoller einen mob zu halten und genau solche herrausforderungen such ich,genau wie das ganze kampfsytsem mehr spass macht als die 3 tasten meiner wow chars  

und wenn man einfach gemütlich mit aoc beginnt und nich gleich wieder in alte wow manieren verfällt macht es auch längere zeit spass denn ich kann nich feststellen das die lust abnimmt zumahl das potenzial von aoc doch sehr gross is und man es einfach mal ruhiger angehn kann gerade im sommer, im herbst wenn das wetter schlechter wird  sicher einiges an content nachgeliefert sein und man hat seinen spass den winter durch


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Man sollte ein Spiel eben nur spielen solange es auch Spaß macht. Bei Wow habe ich den Eindruck dass viele vergessen haben was Spaß ist und es nur noch Gewohnheit ist.

Ich muss sagen solo, reizt mich AOC auch eher wenig, es macht vor allem in der gruppe Spaß. Wir lassen uns da auch eher Zeit, dass da noch einiges an Content fehlt und es etliche Probleme gibt ist ja bekannt.


----------



## Netskater (2. Juli 2008)

@Tyrex
mußt Dir selbst mal anschauen, hätten sie den Stil weitergemacht - hätts auch keine Kritiker oder den Unlustthread gegeben. Schau mal auf Framerate ect. son AoC Pc kost nicht die Welt 400-500 Euro ev. für 1280 er Auflösung.

Am Wiederholungseffekt MMORPG liegts nicht - ich kenn da auch einige, aber nur wenige sind halt einfach klasse.

Auf jeden Fall liegts weniger an euch, wär jetzt zur EM, 30 Grad Schatten eine D3 Beta für alle offen gekommen,
wüsste ich wo man uns finden kann..in D3.

Mitbewerber MMORPGs finde ich gut, so denkt auch Schneefluch mal für Grafikengine update nach.

@Tikume: ich trau den schon alle zu das sie wissen wie man ein Spiel mit Spass nutzen kann - man kann kein mmorpg aus
Gewohnheit spielen, das versuchen sie ja grad bei AoC und es klappt nicht, oder was meinst warum die hier posten?

Du kannst auch kein Fernsehprogramm aus Gewohnheit ertragen - man mag es  oder nicht, das ist zumindest
meine Erfahrung. Die allumfassende Frage ist, stellt sich Funcom komplett mal auf die Abonenten ein?


----------



## Keeral (2. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich , ich bin froh so manchen Beitrag hier zu lesen . Klar haben viele wow´ler aoc ausprobiert und es ist eben nicht wow.
Und genau deswegen spiele ich seit 2 tagen aoc und habe wow vorerst den rücken gekehrt.
und wie war wow am anfang ? ordentlich lokalisiert ? bugfrei ? von anfang an überfüllt mit endgame content ? nein.....
Aber in seiner art war es (ist es) einzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aoc wird auch reifen und wie wow damals die spieler "belohnen" 
es wird kein zweites wow geben (vom effekt auf die masse gesehen).


----------



## mantigore666 (2. Juli 2008)

ja, diese "unlust nach übersättigung" ist einfach grausam...  mir rollt grade ne mitleidsträne
über die wange, verhungert aber leider auf dem weg nach unten  fg

wenn man sich auf ein neues spiel neu einlässt, ist die chance, das man auch spass daran hat,
ungleich höher, als wenn man nur nach dem neuen "wow-klon" sucht.

aoc bietet spass...  jede menge sogar...  aber nicht für die, die "durchrushen" wollen...  für die ist
es eher "langweilig"....  wenn man aber in die welt eintaucht (ja, in aoc klappt das, in wow nicht),
entdeckt man an allen ecken und enden, mit wieviel liebe und seele das spiel gestaltet wurde.

aber es ist ok, denn je weniger lust IHR habt, desto mehr spass habe ICH : kein geflame ingame,
keine überfarmten questspots...  schönes spielen jenseits von itemgeilheit und epix-gejammer :-)


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> @Tikume: ich trau den schon alle zu das sie wissen wie man ein Spiel mit Spass nutzen kann - man kann kein mmorpg aus
> Gewohnheit spielen, das versuchen sie ja grad bei AoC und es klappt nicht, oder was meinst warum die hier posten?
> 
> Du kannst auch kein Fernsehprogramm aus Gewohnheit ertragen - man mag es  oder nicht, das ist zumindest
> meine Erfahrung. Die allumfassende Frage ist, stellt sich Funcom komplett mal auf die Abonenten ein?



Falsch, es gibt sehr viele leute die MMORPGs aus Gewohnheit spielen. Einfach weil es das ist was man jeden Abend macht oder weil man in irgendwelche Raidgruppen eingespannt ist.
Auch beim Fernsehen hast Du den Effekt dass leute die gewohnt sind jeden Abend fernzusehen auch irgendwas schauen wenn mal nix interessantes in der Glotze ist, anstand z.B. mal ein Buch in die Hand zu nehmen oder was anderes zu machen.

Allein die Frage (und dazu gibts etliche Threads) was man machen könnte dass ein Spiel wieder Spaß macht beweist das. Im Endeffekt wäre hieer der logische Schluss einfach aufzuhören, aber darauf kommen viele nicht.


----------



## mantigore666 (2. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Falsch, es gibt sehr viele leute die MMORPGs aus Gewohnheit spielen. Einfach weil es das ist was man jeden Abend macht oder weil man in irgendwelche Raidgruppen eingespannt ist.
> Auch beim Fernsehen hast Du den Effekt dass leute die gewohnt sind jeden Abend fernzusehen auch irgendwas schauen wenn mal nix interessantes in der Glotze ist, anstand z.B. mal ein Buch in die Hand zu nehmen oder was anderes zu machen.
> 
> Allein die Frage (und dazu gibts etliche Threads) was man machen könnte dass ein Spiel wieder Spaß macht beweist das. Im Endeffekt wäre hieer der logische Schluss einfach aufzuhören, aber darauf kommen viele nicht.



da gebe ich dir recht, ich kenne einige, die immer noch in wow raiden, aber SPASS haben sie daran nicht ....

aber mal am rande, dass du aoc nicht magst, ist ja kein geheimnis, trotzdem finde ich es nicht schön, dass du zwar drei (wenn das reicht) "negativ-threads" offen lässt, aber den einen positiven abwürgst ...  schlechter stil...


----------



## Belerovon-HF (2. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich find diese Diskussion einfach klasse, hier sind viele Leute die zumindest versuchen neutral die Dinge zu analysieren und die Rinderleber hat mir auch fast nen Zwerchmuskelkrampf abverlangt.

Ich habe nun auch 7 Jahre MMORPG's hinter mir, habe nicht alles getestet sondern die Dinge die mich interessiert haben (UO, DaoC, Eve-Online, Horizons, WoW und AoC) und jedes dieser Spiele hatte seinen ganz eigenen Reiz. Viele haben versucht etwas besser zu machen als die anderen oder merkwürdige Innovationen reinzubringen, die auf den ersten Blick nice waren aber im Endeffekt nichts mit RPG's zu tun hatten.

Mit WoW kam von Blizzard der aktuelle Brachenprimus, den es seit dem zu "schlagen" gilt. Viele sind daran kläglich gescheitert aus den verschiedensten Gründen und bisher kann niemand die Massentauglichkeit von WoW toppen. Aber AoC versucht das ja auch garnicht. AoC ist für Leute die das nötige Kleingeld haben Ihren Rechner bis zu Unkenntlichkeit aufzurüsten. Ich finds net schlimm, damit macht sich AoC zu einem Nieschenspiel, das versucht eine bestimmte Klientel zu bedienen. Aber je größer die Einschränkungen sind, desto kleiner wird die Niesche.

Ich habe mir AoC mit einer gewissen Überschwenglichkeit gekauft und mich riesig drauf gefreut, installiert, gepatcht und gestartet. WHOA Grafik fett, komplette Sprachausgabe in Tortage *augenaufreissundfroi* hat mich doch stark an meine Gothiczeiten erinnert. Geile Atmosphäre, geniale Dialoge, gute Quests, der ein oder andere Schmunzler, der erste Finisher. Da war ich ja vor Begeisterung kaum zu halten. Dann kam der erste Dämpfer, ich geh in die Katakomben und die sind .............leer. Moment Instanzierter Bereich und da sind andere ? Was solln das ? Aber nun gut das legt sich ja später wieder. Der erste Teil der Destiny, GOIL, genau das hat mir bei WoW immer gefehlt eine Epische Questreihe JUHU, und für jede Klasse ne ander also zumindest für die einzelnen Hauptklassen. Und wieder war der Elan groß weiterzumachen. Tortage bei Nacht..........öhm ich bin alleine, naja klaut mir wenigstens keiner die Questmobs. Der letzte Nachtteil, ui nu wird knackig, die letzten Questteile sind mit ein paar unangenehmen Toden überstanden, der Bösewicht ist erledigt und nun gehts raus in die weite Welt. Schiff legt an, direkt vor meiner Nase der nächste Teil der Destiny, juhu glei weida. Dann der nächste Dämpfer, ok nix Destiny, erst mit Lv 30 weida. Ok au gut die Tussi hat Dir so schön einen erzählt gehste Dich ma umgucken. Geniales Stadtdesign, groß, weitläufig und überall Ausrufezeichen, aber was das ? Gehörverlust ? Nein einfach keine Sprachausgabe mehr ^^ Da kam der erste Einbruch was die Atmosphäre angeht, das hat mir nen richtigen Spaßdämpfer verpasst. Ich kann alles gut spielen bis ich in die Villen im Reichenviertel muss, dort habe ich anstatt der ansonsten laufenden 30FPS auf einmal nur noch 15 und je weiter ich in diese Gebäude komme, desto weiter gehn diese in den Keller, ich bin kurz davor meine Aufgabe zu erledigen und habe 5 FPS, unspielbar, egal wie weit ich auch die Grafikeinstellungen runterschraube, selbst mit Pacman-Grafik ändern sich die FPS kein Stück. Mein Rechner ist net das Nonplusultra aber für den Rest der Spielwelt reichte es für die Villen nicht und ich habe alle 5 ausprobiert, in allen das selbe. Dazu mit Lv 40+ nur 2 Gebiete zum questen die durch Neue und Twinks geradezu hoffnungslos überfüllt sind. Mir hat das für den Moment den Spielspaß total gekillt.

Ich finde genau wie viele andere das AoC ein enormes Potential hat aber die Landzeitmotivation aufgrund vieler Mängel geradezu gleich Null ist. Ich bin Questliebhaber und finde Crafting absolut genial, was aber in AoC kaum praktizierbar ist, das die Materialien die zur Herstellung nötig sind deutlich zu teuer sind. AoC bietet viele Möglichkeiten aber keine so richtig. Nur mal so Beispiele, Lv 20 Sammelberufe, genial kann man schön vorfarmen, öhm naja wenn man die 120 Teile abzieht die man wieder abgeben muss, also wieder bei 0 anfangen, ok dann die raresammelquests, ziehen sich teilweise so hin, das die Lust irgendwann gen 0 geht, das ist keine Motivation das Beschäftigungstherapie. Lv 40 Mount, jaaa endlich nimmer rumgurken aber eins kaufen, haha never, da kann man noch so sparsam sein. Versteht mich net falsch ich finds richtig das einem das Mount net nachgeschmissen wird aber man sollte schon noch einrechnen das die Leute Craften können und sich auch evtl. mit Sparsamkeit und n bissl Farmarbeit mit 40 auch dieses Besorgen kann. Heißt für viele wiederrum sparen und net craften damit man irgendwann das Mount bekommt, find das auch wenig motivierend.

Die Welt von AoC ist einfach nur genial gestaltet, leider ist das Questprinzip mit den Schatzsucher Xen auffer Karte net einsteigerfreundlich sondern langweilig. Ich hab am Anfang soviel Spaß mit AoC gehabt aber n MMORPG muss einen Suchtfaktor haben, der muss net bedeuten das man 24/7 vor der Kiste sitzt und sein Leben an sich vorbeiziehen läßt aber er muss mich fesseln, sonst kann ich au n 10 Std. durchgespieltes Singleplayerspiel spieln, da kann ich au einfach ausmachen und vorher Speichern. 

Viele schreiben hier das sie es gut finden das AoC net süchtig macht, ehm aus welchem Grund zockt man sonst spiele oder macht Sport, geht mit dem Kind innen Park, geht mit seiner Frau ins Kino ? Alle diese Dinge machen süchtig nach mehr wenn man sie genießen kann und wenn sie einem Spaß machen und das ist au gut so ! Nur weil ich süchtig nach meiner Frau bin lieg ich net 24/7 mit ihr inner Koje. Was man aus der Sucht macht liegt also an einem selber, aber der Suchtfaktor muss einfach da sein und das ist er bei AoC einfach nicht, die Motivationskurve steigt von Lv 1-20 drastisch an um dann einzubrechen und dann auch nicht wirklich wieder extrem anzusteigen.

Wenn daran was gedreht werden kann, man sich da was einfallen läßt, wird AoC noch n richtig gutes Game.

By the way ich bin Familienvater und süchtig danach mit meinem Sohn Fußball spielen zu gehen, genau wie er. Also nutzt die Zeit die Euch kein MMORPG gibt was ihr braucht und schaut Euch mal das Spiel mit der coolen Grafik da draussen an, ja da wo dieses Glasviereck ist, das ist RL, das richtige Leben. Geht raus und ärgert Euch net über etwas das eh nicht weiter von Belang ist.

Jedes MMO hat seine reize, sucht Euch das raus das Euch den meisten Spaß macht und lasst Euch dabei net von irgenwelche Flamern die Laune verhageln !

Gruß

Belervon


----------



## Keeral (2. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> aber es ist ok, denn je weniger lust IHR habt, desto mehr spass habe ICH : kein geflame ingame,
> keine überfarmten questspots...  schönes spielen jenseits von itemgeilheit und epix-gejammer :-)




Definitiv /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2008)

Belerovon-HF schrieb:


> Da kam der erste Einbruch was die Atmosphäre angeht, das hat mir nen richtigen Spaßdämpfer verpasst. Ich kann alles gut spielen bis ich in die Villen im Reichenviertel muss, dort habe ich anstatt der ansonsten laufenden 30FPS auf einmal nur noch 15 und je weiter ich in diese Gebäude komme, desto weiter gehn diese in den Keller, ich bin kurz davor meine Aufgabe zu erledigen und habe 5 FPS, unspielbar, egal wie weit ich auch die Grafikeinstellungen runterschraube, selbst mit Pacman-Grafik ändern sich die FPS kein Stück. Mein Rechner ist net das Nonplusultra aber für den Rest der Spielwelt reichte es für die Villen nicht und ich habe alle 5 ausprobiert, in allen das selbe. Dazu mit Lv 40+ nur 2 Gebiete zum questen die durch Neue und Twinks geradezu hoffnungslos überfüllt sind. Mir hat das für den Moment den Spielspaß total gekillt.



Also FPS Einbrüche in den Villen habe ich nicht, ist also zumindest kein allgemeines Problem hier.
Questgebiete sind wir eigentlich immer zwischen Cimmerien und Aquilonien gependelt und haben Stygien gar nicht gemacht. Anfangs war es schon etwas voller, dann hatten wir aber auch wieder Phasen wo wir kaum Leute getroffen haben.
Wenn ich das mit Wow vergleiche (yeah) war das dort zu Release wesentlich heftiger. Aber das ist halt das problem zu Beginn dass alle Leute eben zugleich auf das Spiel losgelassen werden.


----------



## Spittykovski (2. Juli 2008)

Ich sehs positiv. AoC war dafür da, mal etwas von den MMOs wegzukommen.

Also als suchtiempfehlung: AoC kaufen, spielen und zack ist man erstmal weg von mmos.


----------



## St1ck1e (2. Juli 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Ich sehs positiv. AoC war dafür da, mal etwas von den MMOs wegzukommen.
> 
> Also als suchtiempfehlung: AoC kaufen, spielen und zack ist man erstmal weg von mmos.



Grins... Ja das stimmt. Kann ich bestätigen. Als ich AoC spielte und so langsam die Lust dran verlor und ich hatte ja AoC angefangen um WOW den Rücken zuzuwenden gabs für mich immer öffter nur die eine Lösung.

Und diese Lösung habe ich früher immer bei Peter Lustig mit der Sendung Löwenzahn gesehen. Der sagte am Ende der Sendung immer: "So und jetzt abschalten"
LOL, ich hatte wieder Zeit für andere Dinge... naja jetzt zocke ich wieder WOW allerdings in Maßen.

In diesem Sinne danke AoC für die Genesung^^


----------



## mantigore666 (2. Juli 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Mal von den Epics und der Itemgeilheit abgesehen, die ich auch nicht mag..: Mit solch einer Einstellung bist Du defintiv in einem MMO falsch! "Desto weniger Lust ihr habt, desto mehr Spass habe Ich", klingt schon ziemlich Grenzwertig.
> Und hört doch bitte mal auf mit den WoW vergleichen, das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun.



"grenzwertig" ist das verhalten einiger - zum grossteil wow-fans -, sei es nun in den foren...  oder besser gesagt, in DIESEM forum und leider auch ingame (wobei ich die hoffnung habe, dass es weniger wird, wenns was kostet.

mmo heisst nicht, dass ich mit JEDEM trottel zusammen spielen muss, oder ? wenn das so wäre, wär ich sicher
falsch...  so aber : "ich glaube nicht, tim"  fg


----------



## [DM]Zottel (2. Juli 2008)

Raistus schrieb:


> Wieso macht es nicht so gottverdammt süchtig wie WoW ?



Hm, allein das sollte doch schon Grund genug sein AoC und nicht WoW zu spielen, oder? Sei doch froh ein Spiel gefunden zu haben bei dem du nicht den Zwang verspürst zu zocken^^

Nein, im Ernst. Der High End Content fehlt noch, das heist wenn du nicht gerade ne Gilde hast die viel lvl 80 PvP macht dann wirds halt etwas langweilig im High End Bereich. Vielleicht einfach Account 2 Monate einfrieren und dann wieder kommen?


----------



## mantigore666 (2. Juli 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='677171' date='2.07.2008, 09:31']
> Hm, allein das sollte doch schon Grund genug sein AoC und nicht WoW zu spielen, oder? Sei doch froh ein Spiel gefunden zu haben bei dem du nicht den Zwang verspürst zu zocken^^
> 
> Nein, im Ernst. Der High End Content fehlt noch, das heist wenn du nicht gerade ne Gilde hast die viel lvl 80 PvP macht dann wirds halt etwas langweilig im High End Bereich. Vielleicht einfach Account 2 Monate einfrieren und dann wieder kommen?



...  oder auch mal twinken ? es kristallisiert sich immer mehr heraus, dass die, die über fehlenden endgamecontent jammern, nichts eiligeres zu tun hatten, als lvl 80 zu werden....  das geht aber in jedem neuen
mmo schief...  das war damals auch in wow so ....


----------



## fiducia (2. Juli 2008)

ja, mantigore, du sprichst mir aus der seele - ich vergleiche es einmal anschauungshalber mit der italienischen küche - eine der besten und umfangreichsten auf der ganzen welt - und was essen die leute - - - - PIZZA! 

dann setzt man ihnen einmal etwas gescheites vor uns sie schlingen ein wunderbares 6 gängemenue in 2 minuten runter weil sie es eben so gewöhnt sind und raunzen dann das die pizza eigentlich viel satter macht

ich möchte jetzt nicht sagen das aoc das beste und umfangreichste ist - aber - für einen der mit offenen augen durch die welt geht hat es eine menge schönheiten zu bieten - schon alleine die ganzen quests episch spielen zu können - ein genuss und wahrlich richtig anspruchsvoll - wenn man sich die ZEIT nimmt und alte gewohnheiten über bord wirft!


----------



## Kellertreppe (2. Juli 2008)

Ich lach mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telon (2. Juli 2008)

Mir geht es genauso wie dem TE.
Sucht heißt ja nicht, dass man tasächlich 24/7 spielt, aber zumindest dass man es gerne tun würde.
AoC ist ziemlich gut bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die aber doch viel ausmachen.

1. Instanzierung für Gruppen: Es ist etwas nervig, dass man meist die Instanz wechseln muß um seine Gruppenmitglieder zu sehen. Nicht viel Aufwand, aber man verliert das Gefühl für ein offenes Spiel.
2. Instanzierte Gebiete: Wenn man wie in Wow von einem ins andere Gebiet laufen kann ohne Ladebalken, gibt das ein ganz anderes Gefühl für eine offene Welt. 
3. Bugs, Abstürze, Fehler. Immerwieder mal nen schwarzen Bildschirm. (Das wird sich aber mit sicherheit noch legen)

Fazit: Bei AoC wird man somit zu oft dran erinnert, dass man sich nur in einem Spiel befindet. Bei Wow kann man das leicht mal vergessen, weil einfach alles offen ist.


----------



## Seek (2. Juli 2008)

Bei mir bezieht es sich nicht auf ein bestimmtes Spiel.
aber ab und zu habe ich null komma garkeine Lust irgendwas zu Spielen.

das ist aber bei mir oft nur ne Phase von 1 bis 2 wochen und dann zock ich wieder alles mögliche wo ich gradelust drauf habe.

bei mir wird diese phase meistens dadurch ausgelöst das ich einfahc lust auf was neues habe aber nix neues bekomme ^^;


----------



## Baalrok (2. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ...  oder auch mal twinken ? es kristallisiert sich immer mehr heraus, dass die, die über fehlenden endgamecontent jammern, nichts eiligeres zu tun hatten, als lvl 80 zu werden....  das geht aber in jedem neuen
> mmo schief...  das war damals auch in wow so ....




Nach dem 3. Twink im gleichen Startgebiet ist das aber auch nicht mehr die Lösung!

Wahnsinn, wie vielen es doch gleich geht. Habe vor Release jede einzelne Silbe über AOC aufgesogen, CE bestellt, Rechner angepasst. Dann einen Betakey bekommen, eingeloggt, gespielt und da gemerkt: Irgendwas fehlt!? Das ganze mit "ist ja noch die Beta" begründet. Mir gefällt die Conan-Welt ausserordentlich, habe alle 3 Bücher gelesen. Aber irgendwie habe ich nicht das Gefühl, genau von diesem Universum ein Teil zu sein. Habe ich zuviel erwartet? Vermutlich...

Nach dem Release baute die Lust, mich einzuloggen, immer mehr ab! Es sind auch schwerwiegende Bugs seit der Beta drin, die mich davon abhalten, weiterzuspielen. Im Moment habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass man ein MMO tatsächlich durchspielen kann!? 

Mein Account läuft aus und ich werde die Patches weiter beobachten. Im Herbst werde ich sicher wieder reinschauen. Bis dahin genieße ich das Wetter...


----------



## mantigore666 (2. Juli 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Jupp, das stimmt dann hab ich deinen Post falsch verstanden, du brauchst mit keinem zu zocken auf den du keinen Bock hast. Das mit dem "Ich glaub nicht Tim" kann ich zwar nicht einordnen, vielleicht bin ich schon zu alt, aber egal.
> Am schlimmsten finde ich diejenige die von ihren alten WoW Manieren einfach nicht ablassen können/wollen. Das ganze "Nerft alle ausser meiner Klasse, bufft aber meine" "Ich mach alles weg" etc. nervt jetzt schon. Wirklich lästig wirds dann aber bei omglolol11elf^^roxxorwasweissich. Ich hab mir mittlerweile schon angewöhnt die Leute die sowas ablassen gleich auf Ignore zu setzen. Aber ob es wirklich besser wird wenn Mami und Papi mal den Account bezahlen müssen? Ich weiss nicht, viele werden sich dann für einen entscheiden müssen. Besagte Klientel bevorzugt auch zu unserem Leid auch noch solche Spiele (Zitat Ingame): "Lol, ich find das Game soooo geil! Blut und Titten! looooool" Meine Hoffnungen stützen sich darauf das die Ferien hoffentlich bald wieder vorbei sind.
> 
> 
> ...



also wenn du älter sein solltest als ich, geb ich einen aus gg  "ich glaube nicht, tim" ist ein "running gag" aus einer älteren tv-serie  ;-)

genau, da geb ich dir recht ...  es ist ganz schlimm, wenn sich leute in einem spiel "rumdrücken", das ihnen gar keinen spass macht...  am ende bleibt scheinbar nur die intention, anderen das spiel zu vermiesen.


----------



## mantigore666 (2. Juli 2008)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Nach dem 3. Twink im gleichen Startgebiet ist das aber auch nicht mehr die Lösung!
> 
> Wahnsinn, wie vielen es doch gleich geht. Habe vor Release jede einzelne Silbe über AOC aufgesogen, CE bestellt, Rechner angepasst. Dann einen Betakey bekommen, eingeloggt, gespielt und da gemerkt: Irgendwas fehlt!? Das ganze mit "ist ja noch die Beta" begründet. Mir gefällt die Conan-Welt ausserordentlich, habe alle 3 Bücher gelesen. Aber irgendwie habe ich nicht das Gefühl, genau von diesem Universum ein Teil zu sein. Habe ich zuviel erwartet? Vermutlich...
> 
> ...



du kannst im moment locker bis lvl 60 spielen, da bist du schon laaaange aus dem startgebiet raus  ;-)


----------



## Uktawa (2. Juli 2008)

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, hätte Funcom sich mal bei anderen Herstellern (und bei sich selber) das Verhalten von Spielern genau angeschaut so hätten sie WISSEN MÜSSEN das viele Spieler zum Release versuchen werden so schnell wie möglich auf 80 zu kommen. Was ja auch nicht verwundert wurde ja der Endgamecontent im Vorfeld immer so "genial" dargestellt.
Funcom hat es einfach versäumt vorzubauen. Man hat augenscheinlich viel Zeit und Energie in die ersten 20 Level gesteckt.  Wie sonst kann man sich erklären das Tortage bei vielen so fesselnd wirkt und alles was danach kommt bei vielen den Spassfaktor sinken lässt.
Es reicht halt nicht wenn man in den ersten 20 Leveln viel geboten bekommt und danach mit zunehmenden Level die Luft nach oben immer dünner wird. Meiner Meinung nach hat man hier einen gravierenden Fehler gemacht und das rächt sich langsam.

Das hier einige immer von "Gewohnheit" sprechen wenn man andere Spiele spielte (über Monate/Jahre) mag bei dem einen oder anderen zu treffen. Das jedoch auf die Allgemeinheit zu beziehen find ich falsch. Oder habt ihr jeden einzelnen Spieler gefragt? Das sind Meinungen/Eindrücke die nicht wirklich eine Grundlage haben. Denn um eine warheitsgemässe Aussage zu machen müsste man wirklich alle Spieler befragen. Was schlichtweg unmöglich ist.
Ich für meinen Teil habe Spiele wie Daoc, Hdro oder WoW nie aus Gewohnheit gespielt. Ich hab mich eingelogt weil ich Lust hatte und Spass im Spiel hatte. Hatte ich keine Lust mehr hab ich auch nicht gespielt. Warum auch.

AoC hat Potenzial und wenn man es schafft es zu nutzen kann daraus ein ordentlicher Titel werden der über ein Nischengame hinaus kommt. Macht man aber bei Funcom so weiter wie bis her, oder gar die selben Fehler wie damals bei AO, so wird AoC nicht mehr als ein Nischengame. 
Für mich ist es keine motivierende Alternative den zwanzigsten Twink an zu fangen weil es im Highlevelbereich nix zum tun gibt. Denn irgendwann kann man Tortage nicht mehr sehen und auch die anderen Gebiete.

Nachtrag: Meine Unlust hat heute dazu geführt das ich das Abo gekündigt hab und nun wieder viel Platz auf meiner Festplatte hab. Ich denk mal in frühestens 6 Monaten werd ich noch mal bei AoC rein schauen.


----------



## Baalrok (2. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> du kannst im moment locker bis lvl 60 spielen, da bist du schon laaaange aus dem startgebiet raus  ;-)



Ich bin jemand, der sehr wenige Charakter spielt, mal abgesehen von den <10 Chars. Habe Maintechnisch einen Dark Templer und diesen möchte ich bis 80 geniessen und dass nicht mit grinden! 2 Twinks sind auch schon länger aus Tortage raus und auch da bin ich jetzt am Punkt, wo ich die Quests des DK wieder und wieder mache... Gut, mache ich in anderen Games auch, allerdings nicht schon nach 4 Wochen! Für diese Geschwindigkeit des Levelns ist einfach VIEL zu wenig Content vorhanden und ich gebe mir schon Mühe, alles zu geniessen, was mir das Game geben kann. Aber was kann ich ausser Leveln im Moment machen, ausser Holz und Konsorten für die Gildenstadt sammeln, die, wenn sie fertig ist, erstmal NULL nutzen hat? Berufe erlernen? Dumm, dass mein Questlog voll war, als ich die Rüstungsschmiedequests angenommen habe. Nochmal annehmen? Geht nicht. Beruf verlernen? Geht NOCH nicht...


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (3. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> "grenzwertig" ist das verhalten einiger - zum grossteil wow-fans -, sei es nun in den foren...  oder besser gesagt, in DIESEM forum und leider auch ingame (wobei ich die hoffnung habe, dass es weniger wird, wenns was kostet.



"grenzwertig" ist das verhalten einiger - zum grossteil AoC-fans -, sei es nun in den foren...  oder besser gesagt, im WoW-Forum und leider auch ingame 

Warum hassen eigentlich soviele plötzlich WoW ?? Ein Spiel das sie Jahre begleitet hat und sie selber begleitet haben ? Das was du hier schreibst kann man zu 100 % umdrehen. 


Also, ich habe zwei Acc. Einen bei WoW und auch einen bei AoC. Süchtig war ich wegen des SPIEL nie, eher aufgrund der Leute mit denen ich spielte. Aber irgendwas fehlt in AoC, ich kann auch nicht erklären was es ist. Die Welt ist stimmig, die Story, zumindest bis Lvl 20, fesselnd. Aber irgendwas fehlt. Schon komisch.


----------



## Salmanazar (3. Juli 2008)

hmmm, nicht einmal Tortage hat mich begeistert.
Selbes Problem hatte ich aber schon bei HDRO. Langsam glaube ich Blizz betreibt Gehirnwäsche.
Jetzt hab ich auch noch nen neuen Char bei WOW angefangen und meinen AOC-Account geschlossen, hihi
Bei mir stapeln sich langsam die MMOs aber nur wow spiele ich... schon seltsam...


----------



## Keeral (3. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> also wenn du älter sein solltest als ich, geb ich einen aus gg  "ich glaube nicht, tim" ist ein "running gag" aus einer älteren tv-serie  ;-)




*klugscheissmode-on* Muss es nicht "Das glaube ich nicht , Tim" heissen" ?*klugscheissmode-off* (Kann mich auch irren)

Wenn erstmal alle aus dem Spiel sind ,  die AoC mit einem anderen mmorpg vergleichen wirds schön entspannt, wenn dann auch noch die etwas jüngeren weg sind , die mimimi machen weil das spiel ja ach so buggy ist , wirds nochmal ne ecke runder ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ecke runder xD )
Ich erinnere mich an viele spiele die ich geliebt,gekauft und gespielt habe obwohl sie nicht rund liefen . Inkl. WoW
Am besten gefällt mir immer der vergleich mit "Ja  , wenn du ein auto kaufst , willst du ja auch nicht das es erst in die Werkstatt muss..." 
Könnt ich mich immer nassmachen bei xD Kommt aber nur von Menschen die noch nie selber ein auto gekauft haben oder bei dem vergleich einen geistigen aussetzer hatten .


----------



## Pagan (3. Juli 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> AoC hat Potenzial



Seufz. Theoretisch hat fast jedes MMO "Potenzial" (das ist systemimmanent und daher kein Argument, sondern eine Binsenweisheit). Die große Frage ist doch, ob man bereit ist, Monat für Monat sein sauer verdientes Geld irgendwelchen Entwicklern in den Rachen zu werfen (die bis zum Release nicht halbwegs aus dem Quark gekommen sind), auf dass diese in ferner Zukunft die evtl. vorhandenen Möglichkeiten ihres Games umsetzen und ausschöpfen (oder auch nicht). 

Nun, ich für meinen Teil bin weder Mutter Theresa, noch habe ich Geld zu verschenken. Auch bin ich schon immer ungern Betatester gewesen, denn ich weiß mit meiner Freizeit weiß Gott besseres anzufangen, als den Job anderer Leute zu machen - und auch noch dafür zu bezahlen!


----------



## Dodelik (3. Juli 2008)

Pagan schrieb:


> Seufz. Theoretisch hat fast jedes MMO "Potenzial" (das ist systemimmanent und daher kein Argument, sondern eine Binsenweisheit). Die große Frage ist doch, ob man bereit ist, Monat für Monat sein sauer verdientes Geld irgendwelchen Entwicklern in den Rachen zu werfen (die bis zum Release nicht halbwegs aus dem Quark gekommen sind), auf dass diese in ferner Zukunft die evtl. vorhandenen Möglichkeiten ihres Games umsetzen und ausschöpfen (oder auch nicht).
> 
> Nun, ich für meinen Teil bin weder Mutter Theresa, noch habe ich Geld zu verschenken. Auch bin ich schon immer ungern Betatester gewesen, denn ich weiß mit meiner Freizeit weiß Gott besseres anzufangen, als den Job anderer Leute zu machen - und auch noch dafür zu bezahlen!



Kündigt euren Account und gut is.

Aber dieses dauernde genörgle ist wirklich lächerlich.

Hier sieht man nur negative threads.

Total lächerlich das AoC Forum von buffed.

Hier sind wohl nur WoW geschädigte unterwegs.


----------



## Pagan (3. Juli 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Kündigt euren Account und gut is.



Ob und wann wir das tun, überlässt du bitte uns, ja?



> Aber dieses dauernde genörgle ist wirklich lächerlich.



Dann wisch dir den Schaum vom Mund und lach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Hier sieht man nur negative threads.



Woran das wohl liegen mag?



> Total lächerlich das AoC Forum von buffed.



Nein, dies ist ein gutes Forum, denn hier wird die Wahrheit nicht untern Teppich gekehrt.



> Hier sind wohl nur WoW geschädigte unterwegs.



Missverständnis deinerseits. Hier sind die AoC-Geschädigten unterwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasezu (3. Juli 2008)

Wow hat schon 3 Jahre Entwicklung und dem Enstsprechend viel zu bieten(items,pvp,instanzen,quests,events,etc.)  . aoc hat dem entsprechend wenig zu bieten da es viel zu früh releast wurde. ich selber hab bis lvl 33 angezoggt und bin enttäuscht. bitte keine sachen drauf antworten, wie wow gibt es schon seid 3 jahre und hatte auch nichts zu bieten. schlau währe ein game zu releasen was, was  zu bieten hat um oben mit zuhalten ( gegen wow ) . bin gespannt wie warhammer online das macht . nur aoc ist kacke meiner meinung nach . mein lvl 19 er pvp twink macht mir mehr spaß nur mal so am rand^^


----------



## Dodelik (3. Juli 2008)

Du sagst selber das du es nicht einsiehts den entwicklern das geld für ein unfertiges spiel in den rachen zu schmeissen, 
und im nächste satz kommt dann: 

"Ob und wann wir das tun, überlässt du bitte uns, ja?"

Ok ich überlasse Dir wann Ihr eure charakter kündigt.

Achso, du willst wohl erstmal deinen Charakter auf 80 bringen um dir ein umfassendes bild vom spiel zu machen.
Vielleicht kannste mir dann genauer sagen wo dein problem mit aoc ist.
So wie die ganzen sehr objektiven leute hier im forum die immer sagen scheisse..scheisse...scheisse...alles scheisse... aber nie sagen was genau scheisse ist.

Das hier viele negative threads sind wundert mich nicht, was mich aber wundert ist das hier NUR negative threads sind.
Sehr objektiv dieses Forum.



> Nein, dies ist ein gutes Forum, denn hier wird die Wahrheit nicht untern Teppich gekehrt.



Ich frag mich nur warum man im Spiel nicht andauernd irgendwas negatives hört.

Ich frag mich warum es nach ablauf der 30 tage testzeit noch immer fast so voll ist wie am ersten tag.
Da trennt sich wohl die spreu vom weizen.
Gott sei dank!

Bitte kündigt eure Accounts und spielt irgendwas anderes.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. Juli 2008)

Also habe bisher noch kein AoC gespielt aber bei HDRO und Tablua Rasa ist es mir genau wie dir ergangen.
Ich denke das liegt dadran das ich schon in WoW mein char habe und nicht umbedinngt bei 0 wider anfangen will^^


----------



## Pagan (3. Juli 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Du sagst selber das du es nicht einsiehts den entwicklern das geld für ein unfertiges spiel in den rachen zu schmeissen, und im nächste satz kommt dann:
> 
> "Ob und wann wir das tun, überlässt du bitte uns, ja?"



Ich habe bewusst darauf verzichtet explizit zu schreiben, dass mein Account gekündigt ist, weil dann gleich wieder die Fanboys aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen und "Wayne!" krähen. Im übrigen denke ich, dass jeder Schimpanse aus meinen Posts herauslesen konnte, dass ich das Spiel in diesem Zustand *natürlich nicht *mehr weiterspiele.



> Achso, du willst wohl erstmal deinen Charakter auf 80 bringen um dir ein umfassendes bild vom spiel zu machen.
> Vielleicht kannste mir dann genauer sagen wo dein problem mit aoc ist.



Warum sollte ich das tun? Ich kenn dich nicht mal. Oder sitzt du in der Qualitätskontrolle von FC?



> So wie die ganzen sehr objektiven leute hier im forum die immer sagen scheisse..scheisse...scheisse...alles scheisse... aber nie sagen was genau scheisse ist.



An Threads, in denen die Bugs, Versäumnisse und Missstände in AoC diskutiert werden, mangelt es hier nun wahrlich nicht. Bist du blind? 



> Dieses Forum wimmelt von Leuten die WoW spielen.



Jo, so wie auch im offiziellen FC-Forum nur WoW-ler posten, oder was? Get real!




> Ich frag mich nur warum man im Spiel nicht andauernd irgendwas negatives hört.



Sag, was hätte es für einen Sinn, im Ingame-Chat die Fehler von FC und den Zustand des Games zu diskutieren? Was hätte es für einen Sinn, die paar Leute, die das Ding noch spielen wollen, damit zu nerven? Um Unmut kundzutun gibt es Foren, ein <hust> Petitionssystem und das Instrument der Kündigung.



> Ich frag mich warum es nach ablauf der 30 tage testzeit noch immer fast so voll ist wie am ersten tag.



Dein subjektiver Eindruck, was? Okay, dein gutes Recht. Mein subjektiver Eindruck hingegen ist der, dass mehr Leute nach dem Freimonat aufgehört als angefangen haben, und das ist auch der Eindruck vieler Noch-Spieler, die sich zu ebendiesem Thema im off. Forum dazu äußern:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=59007



> Da trennt sich wohl die spreu vom weizen.



Fragt sich nur, was hier die Spreu, und was der Weizen ist ...



> Bitte kündigt eure Accounts und spielt irgendwas anderes.



Und nochmal: Das haben die meisten hier  doch schon längst getan. <lach> Dennoch lassen wir uns von Leuten wie dir nicht das Recht absprechen, hier zum Thema AoC zu posten, auch wenn du ein Problem damit zu haben scheinst. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Gate505 (3. Juli 2008)

Als erstes will ich mal "Dodelik" voll und ganz Recht geben. Hier wimmelt es von Leuten die WoW spielen. Ich selber spiele WoW seit es drausen ist und ich muss dazu sagen jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Und wie haben die Leute gemotzt am Anfang von WoW wo es drausen gewesen ist ( es hat ultra viele Bugs, Quest gehen teilweise nicht usw...usw...). Gebt Funcom eine Chance AoC ins rechte Licht zurücken!! Es wird mit Sicherheit eine Weile dauern wie es auch bei WoW gedauert hat. Ich selber spiele beide Spiele und natürlich steht AoC noch nicht auf der gleichen Stufe wie WoW aber das kommt mit Sicherheit. WoW Spieler sind sehr spielfaul geworden was die Patchs von Blizzard zufolge hat. Es wurden Sachen erleichtert in WoW die eben in AoC nicht zufinden sind und dort noch was geboten wird im Gegensatz zu WoW. Natürlich wird sich AoC schätze ich mal irgendwann leichter spielen lassen aber solange das nicht ist gebe ich AoC klar den Vortritt beim spielen. Ausserdem sind hier keine 12-13 jährige die meinen sie sind du absoluten Helden und können alles!!

MfG


----------



## Maniaccc (3. Juli 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil, finde es ja sehr erschreckend das es wirklich Leute gibt die sich Gedanken machen warum sie keine Lust auf ein Computerspiel haben.
Spiele selber AOC und bin ex WoW´ler aber Gedanken warum ich keine Lust habe oder das Spiel den Reiz verloren hat mache ich mir eher nicht.
WoW hat Spaß gemacht keine frage, wenn ich bock hatte habe ich gespielt, AoC macht mir auch Spaß, habe mich jetzt allerdings mal 2 Tage nicht eingeloggt aber trotzdem glaube ich mit mir ist soweit noch alles in Ordnung. Hatte damals bei WoW auch nicht immer das zwingende Bedürfnis mich umbedingt einloggen zu müssen, oder mich für einen Raid anzumelden.
Genauso habe ich mich nie irgendwie verpflichtet gefühlt Ruf zu farmen oder Daylie Quests zu machen. 
Leute haltet euch vor Augen es ist und bleibt nur ein Spiel 


So das war mal mein Senf dazu


----------



## zewa (3. Juli 2008)

Pagan schrieb:


> Dein subjektiver Eindruck, was? Okay, dein gutes Recht. Mein subjektiver Eindruck hingegen ist der, dass mehr Leute nach dem Freimonat aufgehört als angefangen haben, und das ist auch der Eindruck vieler Noch-Spieler, die sich zu ebendiesem Thema im off. Forum dazu äußern:
> 
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=59007



find ich witzig. wenn man im WoW forum schreib, das man das gefühl hat es sind weniger leute auf den servern, bekommt man als antwort "ja, das ist nur das sommerloch und das super wetter"
schreibt einer im AoC forum das es seiner meinung nach weniger leute sind, hat er natürlich recht.

also entweder man hat immer die gleichen regeln für gewisse aussagen, oder man läßt es bleiben.


----------



## Salute (3. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> find ich witzig. wenn man im WoW forum schreib, das man das gefühl hat es sind weniger leute auf den servern, bekommt man als antwort "ja, das ist nur das sommerloch und das super wetter"
> schreibt einer im AoC forum das es seiner meinung nach weniger leute sind, hat er natürlich recht.
> 
> also entweder man hat immer die gleichen regeln für gewisse aussagen, oder man läßt es bleiben.




WoW ist schon seit 3 Jahren draußen und komplet ausgelutscht, AoC dagegen müsste schon etwas mehr fesseln da alles noch neu ist.

Keine sorge aber, AoC wacht über dich.. als den größten Fan ever.. für immer und ewig!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindi (3. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich mir fehlt sogar die Motivation mir das Spiel genauer anzuschaun...

Suchtgefahr habe ich grundsätzlich nur bei Blizzard titeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AoC 2 Tage gespielt und schon machts kein Spaß na ja....gott sei dank hab ich das ned bezahlt XD


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (3. Juli 2008)

Das Spiel macht schon Spaß, aber nochmal, irgendwie fehlt was. Dieses Gefühl hatte ich bisher nur bei HDRO. Ob das das alte JumpGate war, oder seinerzeit BiosFear oder auch WoW, dort hatte ich dieses Gefühl nicht.  Es burnt einfach nicht. Trotzdem werde ich meinen Acc. behalten und ein halbes Jahr, wenn ich WoW-Müde bin, immer mal wieder ein bis zweimal die Woche reinschauen. Wenn danach mein komisches Gefühl bleibt, dann wird es gekündigt, aber die Zeit gebe ich AoC. Bei WoW war schließlich auch nicht alles Gold was glänzte.


----------



## zewa (4. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> WoW ist schon seit 3 Jahren draußen und komplet ausgelutscht, AoC dagegen müsste schon etwas mehr fesseln da alles noch neu ist.
> 
> Keine sorge aber, AoC wacht über dich.. als den größten Fan ever.. für immer und ewig!!!
> 
> ...



würd ich so nicht sagen. bin auch nicht jeden tag in aoc, weil mir freunde und am see grillen wichtiger sind als ein spiel.
aber sowas wirst du wohl nicht verstehen, armer kerl.

aber ist klar, alle die aoc gut finden, gehören zur axe des bösen und sind dumme fanboys. gut das nicht alle so denken wie du.


----------



## Salute (4. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> würd ich so nicht sagen. bin auch nicht jeden tag in aoc, weil mir freunde und am see grillen wichtiger sind als ein spiel.
> aber sowas wirst du wohl nicht verstehen, armer kerl.
> 
> aber ist klar, alle die aoc gut finden, gehören zur axe des bösen und sind dumme fanboys. gut das nicht alle so denken wie du.






Bei deinen Rektionen auf solche Banalitäten wie ein Spiel, müssen deine sogenannten Freunde sich ein dickes Fell zugelegt haben. Spieler die AoC gut finden, sind komischerweise überwiegend irgendwie lustig und du bist bis jetzt deren unangefochtene Spitze. 

Ich muss dir aber schon recht geben, es ist wirklich besser was anderes zu machen/unternehmen, als sich in AoC einzuloggen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Azddel (4. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> aber sowas wirst du wohl nicht verstehen, armer kerl.



Dein Problem, Zewa, ist einfach, dass du ständig und ohne jeden Grund persönlich werden musst.
Das macht die Diskussion mit dir etwas ... zäh.   "Wisch & weg."



zewa schrieb:


> axe des bösen



Steig doch um: Axe ist nicht das einzige Deo.


----------



## Jinntao (4. Juli 2008)

Pagan schrieb:


> Mein subjektiver Eindruck hingegen ist der, dass mehr Leute nach dem Freimonat aufgehört als angefangen haben,



Deinen Eindruck kann ich nicht bestätigen, hab gestern einen neuen Charakter erstellt und musste mich wie eh und je in den Katakomben um die Gegner prügeln..


----------



## Pacster (4. Juli 2008)

Sean schrieb:


> Das Spiel macht schon Spaß, aber nochmal, irgendwie fehlt was. Dieses Gefühl hatte ich bisher nur bei HDRO. Ob das das alte JumpGate war, oder seinerzeit BiosFear oder auch WoW, dort hatte ich dieses Gefühl nicht.  Es burnt einfach nicht. Trotzdem werde ich meinen Acc. behalten und ein halbes Jahr, wenn ich WoW-Müde bin, immer mal wieder ein bis zweimal die Woche reinschauen. Wenn danach mein komisches Gefühl bleibt, dann wird es gekündigt, aber die Zeit gebe ich AoC. Bei WoW war schließlich auch nicht alles Gold was glänzte.




Ich glaube das liegt an der Grafik. Die Anzahl der Polygone zwischen Umgebung und Figuren ist in HdRO und AoC glaube ich zu unterschiedlich. Auf Bildern sieht man es ja ganz deutlich das die Chars häufig wie reingeklebt wirken....beim Spielen ist es zwar nicht ganz so auffällig aber vermutlich reicht das um das Ganze nicht wie aus einem Guss wirken zu lassen.


----------



## Salute (4. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Dein Problem, Zewa, ist einfach, dass du ständig und ohne jeden Grund persönlich werden musst.



Da sickert halt das geistige Alter schon mal durch, wenn das Allerheiligste angegriffen wird. Erinnert mich etwas an das WoW-Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordNasghul (4. Juli 2008)

Halo
Also seit 2 Wochen kann ich wegen dem Out of Memory Problem nicht meht spielen.Ohne eine einzige Bewegung zu machen 5-10sec. und -------------------------??!!!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Aber es sind auch andere Dinge mit denen ich Probleme habe.
Das Game ist nicht einmal ansatzweise fertig. Beispiele?

1.  Viel zu wenig Kleidung (alle sehen irgendwie gleich aus) mit meinem Umhang laufen zig. andere auch rum weil vieel zu wenig vorhanden!!
2.  Bei mir ab lvl 55 war Schluss mit Questen (das darf einfach nicht sein....grinden?...nein,Danke)...natürlich später gibt es wieder welche aber viel weniger.....
3.  Ja,mittlerweile kenne ich bis auf ein paar Instanzen alles.
4.  Immer noch seehr viele Questprobleme (Bug od. Sprachen durcheinender...)
5.  s. oben             1 Jahr Entwicklung und es wäre der Knaller geworden!! 
6.  Der Handelsposten ist ein Witz (Vergleichbar mit AH in WoW
7.  Die Berufe......In Moment unfertig und stinklangweilig!!
8.  Man wurde mit Versprechungen gelockt die nicht mal im Ansatz (im Moment) vorhanden sind
9.  Ein wichtiger Punkt der PVP-Modus noch lange nicht fertig  (Gamma-Status....)
10.An sich finde ich AoC sehr gut aber leider im Moment sein Geld nicht wert!¨ Abgesehen davon dass ich ja seit längere Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr spielen kann
11.War schon fast Lustig zu lesen dass man die Sommersprossen (beim Char erstellen) gefixt hatte und sie jetzt sichtbar sind........................................................

Wie hier schon viele Male gelesen,abwarten und später noch mal reinschauen!¨

Ein entäuschter und "verarschxx"  LN                  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Dem kann ich im Prinzip nur zustimmen. Ich spiele immer noch Aktiv WOW. Und hatte gehofft das AoC gut genug würde um einen echten Wechsel in Betracht zu ziehen.
Ich spiele als Main Char einen Dämonologen. Also Mana Klasse. Seit vier Tagen kann ich keine Mana Regenerierende Nahung mehr zu mir nehmen oder zumindest hat sie NULL effekt bei mir. Mehrfach /petition gemacht und antwort NULL.
Das ist bei WOW deutlich anders. GM Ticket und zumindest ich hab in maximal 2 Stunden eine antwort. Teils sogar sehr viel schneller. 
Seit dem gleiche Tag kann ich alte Ausrüstung nicht mehr im AH anbieten oder beim Händler verkaufen. Diese wird im Verkaufen "Reiter" beim Händler nicht mehr angezeigt. Meine Tasche ist voll und die Bankbox ist auch schon komplett voll. Anklicken zum Verkauf anbieten geht auch nicht.
Auch noch keine GM antwort bekommen.

Gruß Durag


----------



## La Saint (5. Juli 2008)

Pagan schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Das haben die meisten hier  doch schon längst getan. <lach> Dennoch lassen wir uns von Leuten wie dir nicht das Recht absprechen, hier zum Thema AoC zu posten, auch wenn du ein Problem damit zu haben scheinst. So einfach ist das.


/signed

Mitglied in dem "Verein für Funcom-Geschädigte e.V".  Wir versuchen den ehemaligen AoC-Spielern psychologische Unterstützung und praktische Ratschlage zu geben. Zum Beispiel bei folgenden Fragen:

- was mache ich jetzt mit der 1.800,- Euro teuren Hardware, die ich extra für AoC kaufen mußte?
- werde ich jemals noch ein MMORPG spielen können, wenn dort keine nackten Brüste zu sehen sind?
- ändert sich mein Ernährungsverhalten, wenn ein Spiel nicht mehr durch Ladebildschirme unterbrochen wird?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## knusperzwieback (5. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Mitglied in dem "Verein für Funcom-Geschädigte e.V".  Wir versuchen den ehemaligen AoC-Spielern psychologische Unterstützung und praktische Ratschlage zu geben. Zum Beispiel bei folgenden Fragen:
> 
> ...



Oh, gabs heute früh schon wieder Clown zum Frühstück? ;-)


----------

